# KöFi tot/lebendig



## Parasol (10. August 2010)

Hallo,

mir ist schon öfter passiert, dass ich beim anglen mit Wurm auf Grund beim Einholen eine Donaugrundel unbemerkt gehakt hatte. Haken war sauber im Maul.
Wäre ich in diesem Moment kontrolliert worden und aufgefordert worden, meine Montage ein zu holen, hätte man meinen können, ich würde mit lebendem KöFi angeln.
Wenn jetzt auch noch der Wurm gefehlt hätte, wie wäre ich aus dem Schlamassel heraus gekommen.
Ich bin strikter Gegener des angelns mit lebendem KöFi. Ich töte meine 2-3 Fische zuhause.


----------



## antonio (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

ein paar sachen gibts da schon
so lange da kein drilling, großer einzelhaken, stahlvorfach und dergleichen dran ist wird ein vernünftiger kontrolleur dies sehen.
aber ich gebe dir im prinzip recht es kann schon mal zu konflikten kommen.

antonio


----------



## clipfisch07 (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

sorry, aber seit wann hakt  man ein Köfi im Maul?
Er wird bei mir immer mit Wurmnadel suber aufgezogen , da gibt es kein Problem #6, alles klar ??? Das müßte ein Kontr. aber wissen.Würde mir darüber keinen Kopf machen .


----------



## Udo561 (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



clipfisch07 schrieb:


> sorry, aber seit wann hakt  man ein Köfi im Maul?
> .


Hi,
ich handhabe das schon immer so 
Bin ein Gegner vom "aufziehen" und ich denke das mir meine Erfolgsquote Recht gibt.

Ich denke mal das du keinen Ärger bekommst , ein fachlich kompotenter Fischereiaufseher kann schon unterscheiden ob du ne kleine Grundel am kleinen Haken gefangen hast oder ob es sich um eine Montage für Raubfisch handelt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## antonio (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



clipfisch07 schrieb:


> sorry, aber seit wann hakt  man ein Köfi im Maul?
> Er wird bei mir immer mit Wurmnadel suber aufgezogen , da gibt es kein Problem #6, alles klar ??? Das müßte ein Kontr. aber wissen.Würde mir darüber keinen Kopf machen .




es soll auch leute geben die den köfi im maul haken.
das ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Dass Thema ist doch leider schon ca.20 jahre durch,kommt aber regelmäßig wieder zur Sprache.
Damals haben Anglerverbände eine schlechte Lobbyarbeit geleistet und
so zu sagen,in vorrauseilenden Gehorsam,dass Setzkescherverbot eingeführt und den lebenden Köfi verboten.
Da ich schon vor vierzig Jahren mit der Angelei begann,ist der lebende
Köfi für mich eine ganz normale Angelmethode,zudem sie auch nach wie vor Weltweit praktiziert wir.
Ich für meine Person nehme mir heraus,so manches Gesetz hierzulande
ob seiner Sinnhaltigkeit zu prüfen und mich auch in Einzelfällen
darüber hinweg zu setzen!
Natürlich muss ich somit auch bereit sein,nötigenfalls auch die entsprechenden (rechtlichen) Konsequenzen zu tragen!
Es sehe es gar nicht ein ein Gesetz zu befolgen,welches  Millonen
Grün wählenden (walschützenden,robbenliebhabenden) Hausfrauen und
vielleicht noch deren allein erzogenen Nachkommen bewirkt haben.
Ich kenne ganze Angelvereine wo mehrheitlich heute noch,die meisten
älteren Raubfischangler, mit dieser Methode ihrer Beute nachstellen,
samt den dazugehörigen Gewässerwarten.

Ich möchte hier allerdings nicht nur das Gewohnheitsrecht hochhalten
sondern mal eine ganz einfache Rechnung aufmachen:

so zitiere ich den TS:

Ich bin strikter Gegener des angelns mit lebendem KöFi. Ich töte meine 2-3 Fische zuhause.

Also zunächst mal,wie lange fischst du denn mit diesen drei Fischen?
Ich schätze mal,für einen Feierabendansitz auf Zander mag dass gehen.
Bekanntlich wechselt man den Köfi,ja nach spätestens einer Stunde,
viele Angler tun dies wegen der Fängigkeit auch halbstündlich.
Angelzeit demnach ca.3 Stunden!
Allein letztes Wochenende habe ich auf unserem See auf Waller ca.30
Stunden gefischt,dabei habe ich 2 große Rotfedern schwimmen gehabt,welche ich wegen vorsichtigen aussetzen(nicht werfen) vom Boot
Dank der Einzelhakenköderung durchs Nasenloch,hätte ich diese nach
diesem,leider erfolglosen Wochenende,sogar wieder schwimmen lassen
können,habe ich aber nicht,sondern der Vater meines Kumpels jagt
die sogar noch durch die Friteuse!)


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



clipfisch07 schrieb:


> sorry, aber seit wann hakt  man ein Köfi im Maul?
> Er wird bei mir immer mit Wurmnadel suber aufgezogen , da gibt es kein Problem #6, alles klar ??? Das müßte ein Kontr. aber wissen.Würde mir darüber keinen Kopf machen .



Lippbeköderung ist gängige Praxis...


----------



## Udo561 (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich für meine Person nehme mir heraus,so manches Gesetz hierzulande
> ob seiner Sinnhaltigkeit zu prüfen und mich auch in Einzelfällen
> darüber hinweg zu setzen!



Hi,
na ja , wer hält sich schon immer ans Gesetz .
Jeder fährt mal (etwas) zu schnell oder parkt im Halteverbot , wird mehr oder weniger als normal angesehen , aber wehe du angelst mit lebendem Köderfisch , da stellt man dich mit Schwerverbrechern auf eine Stufe.

Meine Hochachtung davor das du dies hier öffendlich zugibst.#6
Und ich bin jemand der jeden !!! gefangenen Fisch zurücksetzt , trotzdem biste mir sympatisch 

Gruß Udo


----------



## vermesser (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Die Frage stellt sich allerdings theoretisch wirklich...wenn ich auf Aal sitz, verwende ich bei vielen Hindernissen Stahlvorfächer mit Einzelhaken...und wegen der Wurfweite 15 Gramm Knicklichtposen...so und wenn da nun auf den Wurm ein Barsch geht, den man nicht gleich, besteht durchaus bei bekl... Kontrolleuren die Möglichkeit, das als lebigen Köfi zu werten...

Über den Sinn und Unsinn des Verbots lebender Köfis kann man ewig streiten. Ich gebe Taxidermist insofern recht, daß für den Einsatz lebiger Köfis weniger Fische sterben müssen als bei toten, da man ja erst nach einem Biss einen neuen brauch...bei toten dagegen schon stündlich, grad wenn man se ansticht...

Verboten ist verboten...was in manchen Gewässern und Vereinen läuft, is ne andere Sache...


----------



## Doc Plato (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Was müßte man den machen, um den lebenden Köfi und auch den Setzkescher wieder offiziel nutzen zu dürfen?


----------



## waldschratnrw (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Hochachtung für Gestzesbrecher ist ja wohl fehl am Platz. Ich jedenfalls lese mit Schaudern, wenn eimer sich seine Gesetze selber zurecht bastelt.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@Lieber WaldschratNRW,dein Schaudern kenne ich und gängig
bei gesetzestreuen  Bürgern,die deutsche Urfurcht vor der Anarchie!
Vielleicht solltest du deine Signatur mal ein bischen wörtlicher nehmen!
Aber sei beruhigt,selbst ich würde es nicht wagen z.b. am Rhein,von
Wasserschutz gestellt zu werden,da ich eigentlich vorhabe,noch ein paar
weitere Jahre fischen gehen zu dürfen.Dieses Tun geht nur im relativ geschützten Raum unter Gleichgesinnten (Verein).

@Karsten,Leider kennste dass ja;einmal beschlossene Gesetze sind in der
Regel fast nie mehr abzuschaffen,sonst musst man sicher bis nach Karlsruhe klagen!
Werde in Zukunft wieder öfters an Board sein,schöne Grüße nach Duisburg!

Taxidermist


----------



## Doc Plato (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Danke Jürgen, halt die Ohren steif! Melde Dich mal wenn Du wieder hier in der Nähe bist! Einladung steht noch! #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Was müßte man den machen, um den lebenden Köfi und auch den Setzkescher wieder offiziel nutzen zu dürfen?




All unsere Probleme mit der Gesetzgebung und der Spendensammelfraktion hängen an einem einzigen Punkt, nämlich der Wirbelsäule. 
Weil man bei der Entstehung des Tierschutzgesetzes den Begriff " Wirbeltiere " genommen hat, um erstens eine Abgrenzung zu den Weichtieren und Insekten zu haben, andererseits aber auch nicht in die Aufzählung einzelner Gattungen verfallen wollte, hat man eben diesen weitläufigen Begriff verwendet.
Dabei ist das vorhandensein einer Wirbelsäule ebensowenig ein Indiz für Schmerz- oder Leidensfähigkeit, wie das fehlen einer solchen dagegen. So kommt es, dass man völlig legal einen lebenden Tintenfisch anködern dürfte, der nachweislich wesentlich höher entwickelt ist, als ein Fisch, eben jener aber durch seine zufällig vorhandene Wirbelsäule geschützt ist. 

Solange sich in der Zoologischen Taxonomie nix ändert, wird das Gesetz so wohl stehen bleiben. 

Zur eigentlichen Frage sei gesagt, dass es mir nicht nur einmal passiert ist, dass eine Grundel in der beschriebenen Form am Haken hing. Und das auch bei großen Haken, die ich auch verwenden würde um mit Köderfisch zu angeln. Eine Unterscheidung zwischen absichtlich angeködert und zufällig gebissen ist nicht möglich. Einer Anzeige durch ein Kontrollorgan sehe ich gelassen entgegen. Wenn, dürfte das auch eher durch die Wapo passieren, als durch einen Fischereiaufseher.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

wär auch schön blöd, mit lebendiger Grundel zu angeln

dat Viech verzieht sich unter den nächstbesten Stein o.ä., und schon ist Hänger angesagt

nichtsdestotrotz ist die Frage berechtigt, mir kam die auch schon ein paarmal...


----------



## Taxidermist (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Im Ernstfall wird die Beweislast beim Angler bleiben und einen nichtangelnden Staatsanwalt, welcher den fälligen Strafbefehl zwecks Auffüllung der Staatskasse rausschickt,wird nur durch Einspruch gegen denselben,vom ebenfalls nichtangelnden Richter abgelöst!
Den widerum hat man dann immer nocht von der Möglichkeit,dieser
Art ungewollter Montage zu überzeugen.

Taxidermist


----------



## slowhand (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich für meine Person nehme mir heraus,so manches Gesetz hierzulande
> ob seiner Sinnhaltigkeit zu prüfen und mich auch in Einzelfällen
> darüber hinweg zu setzen!
> Es sehe es gar nicht ein ein Gesetz zu befolgen,welches  Millonen
> ...



Oh Mann, da wird gewettert gegen Hausfrauen mit Einzelkindern, die uns diese bösen, bösen Grünen eingebrockt haben... Klar, Union ist besser, Atomstrom und Stromlobbyismus müssen weiter gefördert werden! Was machen die Grünen? Erneuerbare Energien propagieren, sich für Familien und Umwelt einsetzen und noch ganz viel solchen Quatsch! Ach ja, Dir haben sie auch noch Dein Hobby vermiest... Ja,ja...ohne die Grünen und Greenpeace wäre dieses Land bestimmt viel schöner... Es gäbe den lebenden Köfi noch, Strom käme weiterhin für kleines Geld aus der Steckdose und den Sprit gäb's für 70 Cent. Das sind die Augenblicke, in denen mir der Kaffee hochkommt und ich mich schäme, ein Angler zu sein! Da stelle ich mich doch voller Stolz zu den Hausfrauen, Einzelkindern und sonstigen Spaßverderbern und wähle weiterhin Grün!



Udo561 schrieb:


> Meine Hochachtung davor das du dies hier öffendlich zugibst.#6
> 
> Gruß Udo



Jau, mehr davon! Siehe oben...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> All unsere Probleme mit der Gesetzgebung und der Spendensammelfraktion hängen an einem einzigen Punkt, nämlich der Wirbelsäule.



Klar, alles Spendensammler voller Gier und Machtgeilheit. Gutes kennen die nur aus'm Fernsehen...


----------



## Pikebite (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Noch ein Problem, das wir den Grundeln verdanken.

Im Zweifelsfall stelle ich mich zur Verfügung, um zu bezeugen, dass mit einem großen Haken gefangene Grundeln von absichtlich im Maul angeköderten Grundeln praktisch nicht zu unterscheiden sind.

So einen Müll schafft wahrhaftig keine andere Fischart.


----------



## sadako (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



slowhand schrieb:


> Das sind die Augenblicke, in denen mir der Kaffee hochkommt und ich mich schäme, ein Angler zu sein! Da stelle ich mich doch voller Stolz zu den Hausfrauen, Einzelkindern und sonstigen Spaßverderbern und wähle weiterhin Grün!



Dito!

Auch, wenn ich bezweifle, dass der Themenersteller wollte, dass sein Thread in eine derartige Richtung abschweift...


----------



## Taxidermist (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@Slowhand,natürlich ist dies mit den Frauen/Alleinerziehenden (letzteres bin ich übrigens selbst) pauschalisiert,vergessen habe ich auch die allgemeine
Gutmenschenfraktion
Ich meine natürlich auch andere meinungsbildenden Bevölkerungsgruppen
und auch selbstverständlich Parteien,welche nur den Vorherschenden Zeitgeist aufgreifen und daraus Gesetze basteln,welche wie hier im Beispiel sogar unausgegoren,da rechtsunsicher sind.
So,bevor mir dass hier zu politisch wird bin ich hier raus!

Taxdermist


----------



## Waage (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



clipfisch07 schrieb:


> sorry, aber seit wann hakt man ein Köfi im Maul?
> ....


 

Kommt auf die Angelmethode und den Zielfisch an#h

Ich ködere meine Köderfische bei Strömung immer im Maul an#6


----------



## guifri (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Waage schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Angelmethode und den Zielfisch an#h
> 
> Ich ködere meine Köderfische bei Strömung immer im Maul an#6



Ich auch...und die meisten Bisse am Rhein, kommen sobald ein Rheinfrachter noch mal richtig Bewegung in den KöFi einhaucht.

Zufall oder Simulation von Leben im KöFi?

OK, klärt die Fragestellung nicht, aber wenn man Befürchtungen hat, dass einem das Fangen von Grundeln als Lebend_KöFi-Angeln ausgelegt werdn könnte, dürfte man am Rhein z.B. gar nicht mehr angeln.

Die Biester beißen locker auf mit Tauwurm bestückte Aal- und Zanderhaken. LEIDER!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

War vor einiger Zeit am Schluchsee für eine Woche im Urlaub, in Bezug zum fischen mit lebenden Köderfisch habe ich mich gefragt ob ich wirklich noch in Deutschland bin oder in Timbucktu.

Nicht dass man dort jeden Tag Angler beim angeln auf Köderfisch sieht, die diese dann lebend im Boot oder Eimer hältern. Nein auf dem ganzen See sieht man Angler mit Posen die irgend einen mir nicht bekannten Antrieb haben.

Als Neuling am See habe ich mehrere Angler nach Tipp´s gefragt, und da ich nett bin habe ich mehrfach den geheim Tipp lebender Köderfisch vom Boot aus bekomme. Noch nie zuvor habe ich irgendwo einen so offenen Umgang mit der eigentlich verbotenen Angelart lebender Köderfisch gesehen oder mitbekommen.

Zitat eines Kontrolleurs vom Schluchsee:

_Ihr habt recht, ich werde meine ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit als Kontrolleur  am Schluchsee aufgeben, um die ich mich übrigens nicht gerissen habe!
Ich tue dies, da ich als solcher nach Eurer Vorstellung nicht die  geeignete Person bin, ich kann solch gesetzestreuen Vorbildern wie Ihr  es seid nicht das Wasser reichen!
Ich trinke lieber mit unseren Rentnern an unserer Vereinshütte ein Bier  und versuche dabei entsprechend auf sie einzuwirken und zu überzeugen,  anstatt sie in meiner ohnehin knappen Freizeit vor einen Richter zu  zerren weil sie einen Köderfisch anköderten oder versuchen die Felchen  zu finden.
Ich wünsche einem Angler den ich in der Dämmerung auf den See treffe  lieber Petri Heil und eine angenehme Nacht anstatt ihn vom Wasser zu  jagen wegen dem Verbot des Nächtigens auf dem Wasser.
Kurz, ich lege zuviel Wert auf Menschlichkeit und Augenmaß und werde  zukünftig auch der Netzfischerei so wie der Entnahme untermaßiger Fische  am See wohlwollend zusehen die einige "Sportsfreunde" erst vor drei  Wochen wieder praktizierten.
Das geht mich ja dann nichts mehr an, ich kann dann so wie Ihr auch  dabei zusehen ohne diese Leute darauf anzusprechen, und  dann in den  verschiedenen Angelforen die trottelige Fischereiaufsicht beschimpfen  und Ihnen Vetternwirtschaft unterstellen, weil sie nicht mit dem  Gesetzbuch unter dem Arm über den See rudern, Klasse!_

Wenn die Kontrolleure dann eine solche Einstellung haben braucht man nicht mal etwas zu befürchten|bigeyes#d:v

-----------------------------------------------------


Einen anderen Tipp habe ich an einem See in Bayern bekommen. "Mach es doch so *grins*, einen oder zwei große Maiskörner auf einen großen Einzelhaken, und diese ganz nach oben schieben, natürlich harten Mais nehmen und dann den ähm Köderfisch im Maul ködern *grins* geht echt gut auf Zander. Natürlich eine Dose Mais offen am Platz haben......

Du kannst doch nichts dafür wenn ein Rotauge beißt *grins*


Soviel zu dem Thema von mir und meinen Erlebnissen, in Timbucktu


----------



## penell (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

köstlich hier mit zu lesen.
Es ist doch immer wieder klasse was es in Foren für verschiedene Ansichten gibt.


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



penell schrieb:


> klasse was es in Foren für verschiedene Ansichten gibt.




Hmm...soviel Ansichten kann es ja nicht geben. Entw. übertrampelt einer das Gesetzt und fischt mit Lebenden, oder eben nich. Also 2 ! 

Und ich hoffe nur für die Leute, die mit lebend Ködern fischen, das se im nachhinein (falls erwischt) hier nich rumjammern wie Lappen, sondern auch genauso Taff wie se mit lebenden Ködern fischen Ihr Starfgeld zahlen..... Viel Spass dabei


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Einen anderen Tipp habe ich an einem See in Bayern bekommen. "Mach es doch so *grins*, einen oder zwei große Maiskörner auf einen großen Einzelhaken, und diese ganz nach oben schieben, natürlich harten Mais nehmen und dann den ähm Köderfisch im Maul ködern *grins* geht echt gut auf Zander. Natürlich eine Dose Mais offen am Platz haben......
> 
> Du kannst doch nichts dafür wenn ein Rotauge beißt *grins*
> 
> ...



Die Idee ist super, werd' ich demnächst mal auf Wels testen, 3/0er Haken, Stück Tauwurm drauf und dann 'nen kleinen Aal an entsprechender Montage auslegen!


----------



## Boendall (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Imho kann der lebende bei wirklich zähen Beisverhalten den einen oder anderen Bonus bringen, meist geht es jedoch mit dem toten genauso und etwas stressfreier (kein verstricken der Montage).

Zum Glück beschränkt man sich in Ungarn mehr aufs Angeln, als auf ein enges Gesetzkorsett.


----------



## allrounder11 (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Einen anderen Tipp habe ich an einem See in Bayern bekommen. "Mach es doch so *grins*, einen oder zwei große Maiskörner auf einen großen Einzelhaken, und diese ganz nach oben schieben, natürlich harten Mais nehmen und dann den ähm Köderfisch im Maul ködern *grins* geht echt gut auf Zander. Natürlich eine Dose Mais offen am Platz haben......
> ...


 

Der Tipp ist ja grandios:q


In Deutschland, ist mir das zu gefährlich, da wird man wenn der falsche kommt wohl nicht mehr froh. Aber im Ausland wo es erlaubt ist, fabriziere ich das immer!

Ich habe z.B. mit einem toten Köderfisch noch nie einen Hecht gefangen.


----------



## Doc Plato (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Ein toter Köderfisch gehört normaler weise auch nicht in das natürliche Beuteschema eines Hechtes. Der Hecht ist ein Lauer/Stoßjäger, der aus der Deckung herraus vorbeischwimmende Beute angreift.


----------



## vermesser (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. mit einem toten Köderfisch noch nie einen Hecht gefangen.



Naja, doch...aber nur, wenn der Fisch sich z.B. in der Strömung oder durch den Wind bewegt. Rumhängend als "Lappen", da geht kein Hecht drauf. Noch nie...

Trotzdem war der lebige einfach fängiger, kann man sagen, was man will...ich kenn noch Zeiten, als man ihn ganz offiziell verwenden durfte.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

So habe ich auch einmal gedacht bis ich dann an einem See gefischt habe und dort mehr Hecht mit totem Köderfisch gefangen habe als mit lebendigem, der gößte davon 32 Pfund, aber leider war das nicht meiner sondern der von einem Freund. Auch nachts beim Zander- und Aalangeln habe ich dort etliche Hecht mit totem Köderfisch auf Grund gefangen, bei absoluter Dunkelheit.


----------



## Doc Plato (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> So habe ich auch einmal gedacht bis ich dann an einem See gefischt habe und dort mehr Hecht mit totem Köderfisch gefangen habe als mit lebendigem, der gößte davon 32 Pfund, aber leider war das nicht meiner sondern der von einem Freund. Auch nachts beim Zander- und Aalangeln habe ich dort etliche Hecht mit totem Köderfisch auf Grund gefangen, bei absoluter Dunkelheit.



Ist ja auch einfache Beute, der Fang ist weniger kräfteraubend. Natürliche Beute ist ein toter Fisch i.d.R. jedoch nicht.


----------



## Wizard2 (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

wieso keine natürliche beute?wenn fische sterben werden sie von den räubern gefressen, das ist ganz natürlich und eine wichtige aufgabe unserer raubfische. ich selber hab meinen ersten meterhecht auf toten köfi gefangen. allerdings will ich nicht behaupten das der tote köfi besser fängt, aber gerade im winter ist er ein guter köder.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Ich muss aber dazu sagen, an anderen Gewässern habe ich dass aber nie in einem solchen Ausmaß mit dem toten Köderfisch erlebt, da waren es immer seltene Ausnahmen.

Bei diesem See, Baggersee in Ulm, muss irgend etwas anders gewesen sein warum die Hechte dort so oft auf toten Köderfisch gebissen haben.


----------



## ali-angler (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Ich hab auch schon einige Hechte auf toten Köfi gefangen, schön auftreiben lassen mit einem Stück Styropor, ein bischen anritzen, fängt super. Ich frage mich nur wozu ein lebenden Köfi. Da angel ich doch lieber mit dem drachkowitsch System, da kann ich sogar die Hechte suchen und zudem viel besser ein krankes fischlein immitieren. Oder ich angel mit der Pose, durch Wind und Wellen kommt schon genug spiel in die Sache. Hab sogar schon eine Konstruktion gebastelt und irgendein Meeresfisch vom arabischem Fischgeschäft als Jerkbait verwendet selbst damit hab ich gefangen. In England ist es auch sehr populär mit totem Köfi zu angeln und da gibt es schon ne ganze Reihe rafinierter Montagen.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich brauche keinen lebenden Köfi, abgesehn davon das ich den Köfi meist ziemlich weit werfen muss und der abfallen würde bei der Anköderung durchs Nasenloch, fang ich mit einem aktiv geführtem Köfi viel mehr Fische als so mancher Rentner der noch mit dem "guten alten lebenden Köderfisch" angelt.


----------



## Thomasmathias (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dass Thema ist doch leider schon ca.20 jahre durch,kommt aber regelmäßig wieder zur Sprache.
> Damals haben Anglerverbände eine schlechte Lobbyarbeit geleistet und
> so zu sagen,in vorrauseilenden Gehorsam,dass Setzkescherverbot eingeführt und den lebenden Köfi verboten.
> Da ich schon vor vierzig Jahren mit der Angelei begann,ist der lebende
> ...


 
Aufgrund deiner Aussage, dass du mit 2 lebendigen Rotfedern 30Std. gefischt hast, solltest du Angezeigt und mit Fischereischein Entzug bestraft werden!


----------



## Wizard2 (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



ali-angler schrieb:


> ...... In England ist es auch sehr populär mit totem Köfi zu angeln und da gibt es schon ne ganze Reihe rafinierter Montagen.
> ...



und das obwohl der lebende köderfisch dort noch fast überall erlaubt ist.
ich brauch den lebenden auch nicht, wäre evtl zwar auch mal interresant einen versuch zu starten. aber ist ja verboten, und da ich erst 25 bin, kenn ichs auch gar nicht anders.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Ich denke nicht, dass es Absicht des Themenstarters war, hier eine Grundsatzdiskussion auszulösen.

Er hat ein klar umrissenes Problem geschildert, und dabei bleibt ab jetzt bitte.


----------



## Thomasmathias (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es Absicht des Themenstarters war, hier eine Grundsatzdiskussion auszulösen.
> 
> Er hat ein klar umrissenes Problem geschildert, und dabei bleibt ab jetzt bitte.


 
Das war mit Sicherheit nicht die Absicht des Themenstarters.

Aber auch von einem Boardmoderator erwarte(t) ich/man, dass er bei Gesetzesverstössen darauf hinweist.
Sie gingen mit keinem Wort darauf ein - das finde ich sehr Schade.

*Erster Abschnitt
Grundsatz*
*§ 1*​Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. *Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.*


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Nu mach Dir mal keine  Sorgen um die juristische Sicherheit hier im Board. Das ist unser Problem.

Solange niemand in seinen Rechten oder seiner Ehre verletzt wird, oder gegen die Boardregeln verstößt, gilt hier die freie Meinungsäußerung. 

Was wir wo editieren, entscheiden wir.


----------



## angel-andre (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Ein Fischereiaufseher hat nicht das Recht, dass du deine Angel rausholst damit er sehen kann, ob der köfi noch lebt. Das fällt unter dem tierschutzgesetz also darf es auch nur einer von dem Amt regeln. Fischereiaufseher dürfen auch nicht alles nur wissen es die meisten nicht!

was aber nicht aussagen soll, dass du oder ich mit lebenden köfi angelns sollst.
Ich tue es nicht. Wenn ich z.b im winter auf räuber gehe und meine köfis aus der truhe nehme und sie noch zucken nach dem auftauen, kann ich da auch nichts für ;-)


----------



## Wizard2 (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

wo steht denn das er das angelgerät/fanggerät nicht kontrolieren darf?


----------



## antonio (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



angel-andre schrieb:


> Ein Fischereiaufseher hat nicht das Recht, dass du deine Angel rausholst damit er sehen kann, ob der köfi noch lebt. Das fällt unter dem tierschutzgesetz also darf es auch nur einer von dem Amt regeln. Fischereiaufseher dürfen auch nicht alles nur wissen es die meisten nicht!
> 
> was aber nicht aussagen soll, dass du oder ich mit lebenden köfi angelns sollst.
> Ich tue es nicht. Wenn ich z.b im winter auf räuber gehe und meine köfis aus der truhe nehme und sie noch zucken nach dem auftauen, kann ich da auch nichts für ;-)




wo hast du denn die weisheit her?
fischereiaufseher haben das recht das angelgerät zu kontrollieren egal ob die angel im wasser ist oder nicht.
ich weiß nicht wer immer so nen blödsinn verbreitet.

antonio


----------



## olaf70 (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Mich als Spinnfischer interessiert das eigentlich nur am Rande aber ich glaube kaum, daß ein Kontrolleur bei dieser Situation was zu Maulen hätte. Wie soll er Dir denn was unterstellen, außer Du hättest ein Stahlvorfach benutzt und einen Eimer mit lebenden Köderfischen dabei.

Außerdem denke ich, wenn man wissentlich etwas Verbotenes macht (und machen wir das nicht alle irgendwann und irgendwo?), dann sollte man besser schweigen und nicht noch damit hausieren gehen.


----------



## Boendall (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Aufgrund deiner Aussage, dass du mit 2 lebendigen Rotfedern 30Std. gefischt hast, solltest du Angezeigt und mit Fischereischein Entzug bestraft werden!


 
Es wurde nicht gesagt wo sich "sein See" befindet. Und wenn es z.B. Ungarn war darf er dort mit lebenden Köfi fischen.



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> *Erster Abschnitt*
> *Grundsatz*
> *§ 1*​Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. *Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.*


 
Für einen Angler kann der Fang eines Raubfisches durchaus einen vernüftigen Grund darstellen, die Frage ist lediglich ob der Richter das versteht....

B2T

Wenn einem ein Kontroleur so aufsitzt, wie es der TE beschreibt, sollte man sich Gedanken machen, ob man in einem anderen Verein nicht besser aufgehoben ist. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob der TE Alternativen zu seinem Verein hat.

Für mich sieht das Ganze nach einem schönen "Was wäre wenn.." Spiel aus, aber mich interessiert ob jemand schon aus diesem Grund belangt worden ist. Ich meine Grundel hat angebissen und nicht das Angeln mit lebenden Köfi.


----------



## Thomasmathias (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nu mach Dir mal keine Sorgen um die juristische Sicherheit hier im Board. Das ist unser Problem.
> 
> Solange niemand in seinen Rechten oder seiner Ehre verletzt wird, oder gegen die Boardregeln verstößt, gilt hier die freie Meinungsäußerung.
> 
> Was wir wo editieren, entscheiden wir.


 
Das ist richtig - es ist euer Problem. Aber auch eure Pflicht ist es, bei Gesetzesverstössen tätig zu werden - auch zum Schutz der Mitglieder!

@Angel Andre, 
ein Fischereiaufseher darf die Beköderung der Rute überprüfen.


----------



## Boendall (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



antonio schrieb:


> wo hast du denn die weisheit her?
> fischereiaufseher haben das recht das angelgerät zu kontrollieren egal ob die angel im wasser ist oder nicht.
> ich weiß nicht wer immer so nen blödsinn verbreitet.
> 
> antonio


 
Hm Antonio ich weiß du bist gesetzlich gut gesattelt, aber ist das wirklich so?
Er kann ja meine Angel kontrollieren, auch im Wasser, aber ob man der Aufforderung zum rausnehmen nachkommen muß, bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Er könnte ja auch warten bis ich neu auslege, dann würde seine Kontrolle allerdings lange dauern, wenn das jeder Angler macht.


----------



## antonio (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

von den bei der Fischerei angetroffenen Personen
jederzeit zu verlangen,
1. die Personalien anzugeben,
2. den Fischereischein sowie den
Fischereierlaubnisschein zur Kontrolle
auszuhändigen,
3. die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen
Fische, auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden
sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen,
- Er ist weiterhin befugt, gefangene Fische und Fanggeräte
von Personen zu beschlagnahmen, die
1. unberechtigt fischen,
2. auf oder an Gewässern, an denen sie nicht zur
Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt sind, mit
Fanggeräten angetroffen werden,
3. eine sonstige Zuwiderhandlung gegen fischereiliche
Vorschriften begehen,
- Führer von Wasserfahrzeugen, von denen aus Fischfang
betrieben wird, anzurufen, zu verlangen, ihre Fahrzeuge
anzuhalten und sie zur Kontrolle an Bord zu lassen

so ists bei uns weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch aussieht.

antonio


----------



## Thomasmathias (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Hinein spaziert in die Grundsatzdiskussion:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=159827
> 
> Aber vorher lesen...


 
Natürlich, 62Seiten....omg - da geh ich lieber Fischen.


----------



## Boendall (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



antonio schrieb:


> von den bei der Fischerei angetroffenen Personen
> jederzeit zu verlangen,
> 1. die Personalien anzugeben,
> 2. den Fischereischein sowie den
> ...


 
Naja, aber dass man auf Verlangen das Gerät aus dem Wasser nehmen muss, steht in deinen Statuten aber auch nicht. Er kann ja kontrollieren, wenn man wieder auswirft. Der Kontrolleur siehts sicher anders, aber was ist, wenn ein Angler alle 10 Minuten kontrolliert wird? Da wirds eher schlecht aussehen mit dem Ansitzen (Ich weiß das ist unwahrscheinlich, aber wir sind sehr theorethisch unterwegs)

Bei der Talsperre in der Nähe kontrollieren die vom Verein gestellten Aufseher, bzw. Bergwacht den Erlaubnisschein (Für das Gewässer) und den Fischereischein (in Österreich BH-Karte genannt).
Normalerweise darf die BH Karte nur von Polizei, Zoll, Finanz oder beeideten Fischereiaufsehern (welche auf der Bezirkshauptmannschaft = Behörde, eine Prüfung ablegen müssen) verlangt werden, diese haben die Rechte und Pflichten einer öffentlichen Wache.
Inwieweit die Kontrolleure auch Aufseher oder zur o.g. Behörde gehören, weiß ich nicht, da ich ja zum Entspannen angeln gehe und nicht um über die Rechtslage zu diskutieren.

Auch wenn der Typ vom Verein/der Bergwacht meine BH Karte nicht verlangen darf, zeige ich sie ihm, weil ich einfach 0 Bock auf Streitereien habe.

EDIT: Soweit genug OT von mir. Will den Trööt nicht zerpflücken.


----------



## Sneep (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Hallo,

Das Merkblatt für amtlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher NRW sagt dazu folgendes im Abschnitt über Befugnisse bei Kontrollen.

Dem Fischereiaufseher ist folgendes vorzuzeigen:
-Fanggeräte, 
-gefangene Fische
-Fischbehälter

Dann ist vermerkt, dass der Aufseher schonend mit dem Gerät umzugehen hat um Schäden zu vermeiden.

Als Kontrolleur werde ich in keinem Fall das Gerät selbst auch nur anfassen, um "Schadenersatzforderungen" aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Der letzte Satz ist wieder interessant:" Der Kontrollierte hat ihn bei seinen Maßnahmen zu unterstützen".

Der Angler muss auf Verlangen des Aufsehers die Angel einholen, um die Kontrolle des Fanggerätes zu ermöglichen.

Das sagt einem aber auch schon der gesunde Menschenversand. 
Wenn das nicht so wäre, könnte der  Aufseher seinen Kontrollpflichten gar nicht nachkommen.

Der Aufseher muss mit Sicherheit nicht warten, bis der Angler irgendwann neu beködert.#d

Die Diskussion um den Kleinfisch am Haken ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen und genau so sinnvoll wie ein Streitgespräch über das Wetter von morgen.  

Das Problem stellt sich in der Praxis nur dann, wenn mindestens einer der Beteidigten an der Kontrolle nicht alle auf dem Christbaum hat.

Dagegen gibt es aber auch keinen Schutz. :q




SNEeP


----------



## Parasol (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Hallo,



Boendall schrieb:


> ......................................
> Wenn einem ein Kontroleur so aufsitzt, wie es der TE beschreibt, sollte man sich Gedanken machen, ob man in einem anderen Verein nicht besser aufgehoben ist. Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob der TE Alternativen zu seinem Verein hat.
> ..............................................................



dazu: ich bin nicht in einem Verein organisiert, sondern Einzelmitglied direkt beim Fischereiverband Unterfranken.

Darüber hinaus möchte ich mein Bedauern zum Ausdruck bringen, dass mein Beitrag eine Diskussion über ein leidliches Thema ausgelöst hat. Leider sind die meisten Antworten keine Antworten auf meine Frage, sondern eine Diskussion für und wider das Angeln mit leb. KöFi. Das wollte ich nicht.


----------



## Sneep (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



angel-andre schrieb:


> Ein Fischereiaufseher hat nicht das Recht, dass du deine Angel rausholst damit er sehen kann, ob der köfi noch lebt. Das fällt unter dem tierschutzgesetz also darf es auch nur einer von dem Amt regeln. Fischereiaufseher dürfen auch nicht alles nur wissen es die meisten nicht!



Hallo, 

ist es zumindest einmal möglich für deine Rechtsauskünfte einen Beleg zu liefern?

Du denkst dir, dass es so ist!

*WO STEHT DAS?*

Bemerkenswert die Aussage, die meisten Fischereiaufseher müssten es nur nicht. Diese Bemerkung hätte ich mir an deiner Stelle verkniffen.

An deinem Posting ist einzig und allein die Aussage richtig, dass Fischereiaufseher nicht alles dürfen.

Sie dürfen aber sehrwohl den Angler auffordern die Angel einzuholen um das verwendete Fanggerät zu untersuchen. 

Der Angler muss bei einer Kontrolle den Aufseher unterstützen.

Bei einem Köderfisch prüfe ich ja mehr als nur ob er noch lebt. Darf man die Art überhaupt als Köderfisch nutzen z.B.

Es fällt aber auch unter das Tierschutzrecht.

Eine der Hauptaufgaben der Fischereiaufseher ist es gem ihres Auftrags aber, die Einhaltung der Tierschutzbestimmungen zu überwachen.

Da kommt keiner vom Amt.

Bevor ich mich hinsetze und zu einem solchen Thema etwas schreibe, muss ich doch zumindest einen Blick in die entsprechenden Bestimmungen werfen.

SnEEp


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Aufgrund deiner Aussage, dass du mit 2 lebendigen Rotfedern 30Std. gefischt hast, solltest du Angezeigt und mit Fischereischein Entzug bestraft werden!



Jawohl, so ist's richtig, steinigt ihn, jetzt und gleich, im Anschluss pfählen, sowie 30 Peitschenhiebe auf die nackte Eichel!|uhoh: |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deine eigentliche Frage kann im Prinzip nicht beantwortet werden, es sei denn mit der treffenden Formulierung von Sneep:

_Das Problem stellt sich in der Praxis nur dann, wenn mindestens einer  der Beteidigten an der Kontrolle nicht alle auf dem Christbaum hat._

Wie es dann bei fehlendem Christbaumschmucks gelöst wird, entscheidet im Falle einer Anzeige der Staatsanwalt. Wie bereits gesagt, würde ich selbst einer entsprechenden Anzeige mit Gelassenheit entgegensehen und notfalls durch alle möglichen Instanzen gehen.

Wenn man das ganz sicher vermeiden will, dann darf man in Gewässern mit Grundelbestand nicht angeln.


----------



## angel-andre (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist es zumindest einmal möglich für deine Rechtsauskünfte einen Beleg zu liefern?
> 
> ...



ne du hast leider auch keine ahnung man braucht seine angel weder rausholen noch darf der gute mann sie selber rausholen um ne köderkontrolle zu machen. so ist das in niedersachsen. zeig du mir den beleg wo steht das du das darfst, dann zeige ich dir schwarz auf weiss das du es nicht darfst


----------



## gründler (10. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



angel-andre schrieb:


> ne du hast leider auch keine ahnung man braucht seine angel weder rausholen noch darf der gute mann sie selber rausholen um ne köderkontrolle zu machen. so ist das in niedersachsen. zeig du mir den beleg wo steht das du das darfst, dann zeige ich dir schwarz auf weiss das du es nicht darfst


 

Auch nicht richtig,nen Staatlicher oder Landesaufseher (geprüft/öffentlich) darf das,nen ehrenamtlich gestellter vom Verein muss bei Verdacht von Tierqual..........am Haken die Wasspo rufen (in NDS).

lg


----------



## ali-angler (11. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Bei uns ist das in den Verbandsgewässern wie folgt geregelt: Den Anordnungen der Fischereiaufseher ist Folge zu leisten. Erlaubnisschein und Fischereischein sind auf Verlangen auszuhändigen, Fanggeräte und gefangene Fische ggf. vorzuzeigen. 
Wenn da steht Fanggeräte sind vorzuzeigen, heißt das in meinen Augen, dass der Angler die Fanggeräte aus dem Wasser holen sollte und dem Fischereiaufseher diese vorzeigen sollte.
Für alle die dann der Meinung sind dass das da nicht explizit steht, da hilft der Verweis auf den ersten Satz, den Anordnungen der Fischereiaufseher ist folge zu leisten. Das heißt natürlich nicht das man stumpfsinnig alles machen soll was die sagen aber in dem Fall hätte man bei einer Verweigerung glaub ich schlechte Karten.
Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, mir ist bis jetzt kein Fall unter gekommen, bzw. hab ich auch noch nie von einem Fall gehört, bei dem ein Fischereiaufseher vor besagtem Problem stand.
Ich meine es ist jedoch in den meisten Fällen recht einfach zu beurteilen ob ein Köfi absichtlich angeködert wurde, oder ob dieser etwas übermütig war. Hab letztens beim Aal Angeln ein 25 cm Rotauge gefangen. Zwei kleine zupfer dann war ruhe. als ich die Montage einhole, hängt dann doch tatsächlich ein Rotauge dran. Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Fischereiaufseher ehrlich vermutet hätte, das ich ein 25cm Rotauge auf einen aal Haken stecke. Kleinere Weissfische um die 10 cm bekommen große haken eh schlecht zu fassen. die knabbern und lutschen eher den Haken blank. Was bleibt sind noch die Grundeln, die können sich echt einiges reinzwängen. Aber auch da passiert es mir echt selten, dass der Haken so austritt, dass man meinen könnte ich hätte den absichtlich angeködert. viel öfter sitzt der Haken recht verdeckt.


----------



## Interesierter (11. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, kann doch einfach seine Rute zur Kontrolle einholen und fertig. Warum muss da immer diskutiert werden? Warum muss der Fischereiaufsicht die Arbeit erschwert werden? Sie opfern ihre Freizeit für Kontrollen, fahren weite Strecken, da kann man auch mal ein bissel Anerkennung verlagen oder? Statt dessen wird bis aufs kleinste diskutiert... :v

Ich bin selber staatlicher Fischereiaufseher und ne Rute einholen lasse ich nur in in begründeten Verdachtsfällen als wenn das an der Tagesordnung wäre/ist. 

Sicherstellen von Angelgeräten usw. steht der Fischereiaufsicht auch zu.


----------



## gründler (11. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Interesierter schrieb:


> Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, kann doch einfach seine Rute zur Kontrolle einholen und fertig. Warum muss da immer diskutiert werden? Warum muss der Fischereiaufsicht die Arbeit erschwert werden? Sie opfern ihre Freizeit für Kontrollen, fahren weite Strecken, da kann man auch mal ein bissel Anerkennung verlagen oder? Statt dessen wird bis aufs kleinste diskutiert... :v
> 
> Ich bin selber staatlicher Fischereiaufseher und ne Rute einholen lasse ich nur in in begründeten Verdachtsfällen als wenn das an der Tagesordnung wäre/ist.
> 
> Sicherstellen von Angelgeräten usw. steht der Fischereiaufsicht auch zu.


 

Deutsches Erbgut ^^

Rumheulen es wird zu wenig Kontrolliert......und dies und das.........
Bloß zu 99,9% sind die dann ganz ganz klein und artig wenn die Marke kommt,nix von zu spüren das man sich ja nicht schikanieren lassen muss,und das darf der gar net....usw.ganz friedlich und sehr gehorsam,nur ganz selten das jemand so kommt wie hier geschrieben steht. 


Daher mit einem Schmuntzeln mitlesen,und """"stolz"""" drauf sein das wir soviele Angler haben die für mehr Kontrollen sind,aber sich gegen dies und das wehren würden.

Die wollen nur nen bißchen spielen,aber selber das Amt  antreten = Ne ne bin doch net Lebensmüde.......

Also weiter spielen lassen und sich sein teil denken.

lg


----------



## maesox (12. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@Maddin


Die Roten ziehen besser!!!!!

Schnell weg jetzt bevor manche jetzt gleich wieder durch drehen :m


----------



## angler1996 (12. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

ich nehm bei Sonnenschein und klarem Wasser: weiß:m
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (12. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



angel-andre schrieb:


> ne du hast leider auch keine ahnung man braucht seine angel weder rausholen noch darf der gute mann sie selber rausholen um ne köderkontrolle zu machen. so ist das in niedersachsen. zeig du mir den beleg wo steht das du das darfst, dann zeige ich dir schwarz auf weiss das du es nicht darfst



dann guck mal hier fischereigesetz nds

2) Die Gemeinden können auch auf Vorschlag der Fischereigenossenschaften, Fischereiberechtigten
und Fischereipächter für deren Gewässer geeignete Personen, die zu diesen in einem Dienst- oder
Mitgliedschaftsverhältnis stehen, zu Fischereiaufsehern bestellen. Die Bestellung begründet kein
Dienstverhältnis des Fischereiaufsehers zur Gemeinde.

(3) Die Vollzugsbeamten und die Fischereiaufseher sind befugt, jederzeit die beim Fischfang
gebrauchten Fanggeräte, die Fanggeräte und Fische in Fischereifahrzeugen sowie Fischbehälter in
Gewässern zu durchsuchen, Grundstücke zu betreten und Gewässer zu befahren.

wenn ich dort fischereiaufseher(auch nichtamtlicher) wäre,würdest du ganz schön hinten runter fallen mit deiner meinung.

antonio


----------



## Thomasmathias (12. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@ antonio > danke, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast nachzuschaun.

jetzt bin ich mal auf die Antwort vom Godfather des Fischereirechts, angel-andre gespannt.


----------



## antonio (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Zitat von *angel-andre* 

 
 				ne du hast leider auch keine ahnung  man braucht seine angel weder rausholen noch darf der gute mann sie  selber rausholen um ne köderkontrolle zu machen. so ist das in  niedersachsen. zeig du mir den beleg wo steht das du das darfst, dann  zeige ich dir schwarz auf weiss das du es nicht darfst



na dann zeig mal.

antonio


----------



## guifri (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



			
				Ralle 24;3033931

Wenn man das ganz sicher vermeiden will schrieb:
			
		

> richtig


----------



## antonio (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

oder gar nicht angeln.

antonio


----------



## waldschratnrw (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



angel-andre schrieb:


> Ich tue es nicht. Wenn ich z.b im winter auf räuber gehe und meine köfis aus der truhe nehme und sie noch zucken nach dem auftauen, kann ich da auch nichts für ;-)


allein diese Bemerkung finde ich  zum :v


----------



## antonio (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

jetzt hast du ihn ganz verschreckt, wir wollten doch noch ne antwort von ihm.

antonio


----------



## angel-andre (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> allein diese Bemerkung finde ich  zum :v




dann geh auf klo und erleichter dich wenn es dir nicht gut geht


----------



## angel-andre (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt hast du ihn ganz verschreckt, wir wollten doch noch ne antwort von ihm.
> 
> antonio






ich wurde nicht verschreckt ich melde mich gleich etwas genauer #6


----------



## angel-andre (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

So jetzt noch mal zu allen......

1. ich bin nicht dafür das man mit lebendem köfi angelt und ich tue es auch nicht. Ganz klar vorweg


 Aber jetzt kommt wieder der springende punkt wo es auch nur drum ging.

(((( Ich brauche meine angel nicht aus dem wasser zu holen damit ein Fischereiaufseher gucken kann, ob der Köderfisch noch lebt)))))))

Freundlicherweise macht man es halt wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat und ich würde es auch tun. Nur es geht ja ums rechtliche

 Hier gibt es ja kluge meinungen meiner ansicht nach und es ist ja auch schön das man eben drüber gesprochen hat mal weggelassen das der eine kotzen muss weil man mal einen scherz mit einbezieht.
Ich bin ebenfalls Fischereiaufseher und habe mich auch sehr damit beschäftigt, was ich darf und was nicht. Es ist nicht falsch was antonio geschrieben hat nur hat er etwas vergessen zu erwähnen.

 ( ausgeschlossen : wo hast du denn die weisheit her?
fischereiaufseher haben das recht das angelgerät zu kontrollieren egal ob die angel im wasser ist oder nicht.
ich weiß nicht wer immer so nen blödsinn verbreitet.

antonio          )

hättest du dir sparen können

wenn man schon google durchsucht und die bundeländer vertauscht um recht zu bekommen ist das schon doof wenn man in wirklichkeit keine ahnung hat.

Aber egal ich habe gesagt ich zeige es schwarz auf weiss und das tue ich auch, da ich weiss wo ich mich drauf zurück beziehen kann, habe mir mal die arbeit gemacht was zu scannen, damit es nicht heisst gegoogelt und verändert zu meinem gunsten... Werde es mal hier posten dann habt ihr es schwarz auf weiss. hab n zettel mit pfeil mitgescannt um meine unterlagen nicht zu versauen also nicht wundern. da wo der pfeil ist wird es wichtig für euch


----------



## gründler (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

http://www.angler-seiten.de/gesetze-und-verordnungen/gesetze-und-verordnungen-niedersachsen-4/


Antonio vertauscht gar nix.

Ansonsten termine für weiterbildung Lehrgänge zum Aufseher oder zum Fischereiaufseherrecht kann ich gern vermitteln.


----------



## antonio (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

da hast du dir aber ein eigentor geschossen lies mal einen satz obendrüber.
und wenn ein kontrolleur dann deststellt, daß du mit lebendem köfi angelst gibts auch ne anzeige.

antonio


----------



## angel-andre (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.angler-seiten.de/gesetze-und-verordnungen/gesetze-und-verordnungen-niedersachsen-4/
> 
> 
> Antonio vertauscht gar nix.
> ...




bei den lehrgängen sollten sie sich lieber anmelden sonst hätte sie das ja auch gewusst! Ich habe nie geschrieben das er unrecht hat mit seiner aussage lediglich das er etwas auf dem fall hier bezogen vergessen hat oder sehe ich das auch wieder falsch mister schlaumeyer


----------



## angel-andre (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



antonio schrieb:


> da hast du dir aber ein eigentor geschossen lies mal einen satz obendrüber.
> und wenn ein kontrolleur dann deststellt, daß du mit lebendem köfi angelst gibts auch ne anzeige.
> 
> antonio



es gibt doch zu jeder frage eine antwort und ich habe dir die antwort auf deine frage doch gegeben oder nicht alles andere spielt in diesem fall doch gar keine nennenswerte rolle


----------



## gründler (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

zitat:Andre
wenn man schon google durchsucht und die bundeländer vertauscht um recht zu bekommen ist das schon doof wenn man in wirklichkeit keine ahnung hat.







Ich brauch mich da nicht anmelden ich bin selber mit drin und unterrichte.

Aber ich muss "Sie" ja als Aufseher in NDS nicht unterrichten was man nun darf und was nicht.


lg


----------



## antonio (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

du hast behauptet,ein fischereiaufseher darf die angel zur kontrolle nicht einholen lassen
und dies ist nicht wahr.
auf deinem papier steht auch:

ein "durchsuchen" der angel ist zwar nicht möglich,doch darf nachgesehen werden, ob geschützte oder untermaßige fische als köder am haken befestigt sind.

und wenn der fischereiaufseher dabei feststellt, daß du mit lebendem köfi angelst macht er eben ne anzeige gegen dich.
das kann im übrigen jeder machen der feststellt daß du mit lebendem köfi angelst, dazu bedarf es keinem fischereiaufseher.

antonio


----------



## angel-andre (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



gründler schrieb:


> zitat:Andre
> wenn man schon google durchsucht und die bundeländer vertauscht um recht zu bekommen ist das schon doof wenn man in wirklichkeit keine ahnung hat.
> 
> 
> ...



Ne das stimmt in diesem Fall habe ich "Sie" ja auch unterrichtet und etwas gelehrt, was sie ja anscheinend bislang übersehen haben
lg man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## angel-andre (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



antonio schrieb:


> du hast behauptet,ein fischereiaufseher darf die angel zur kontrolle nicht einholen lassen
> und dies ist nicht wahr.
> auf deinem papier steht auch:
> 
> ...



wie lange willst du denn noch diskutieren darüber les doch mal seite 5 was ich geschrieben hab. oder warte ich kopier mal schnell folgendes:
Ein Fischereiaufseher hat nicht das Recht, dass du deine Angel rausholst damit er sehen kann, ob der köfi noch lebt.

Darauf bezieht sich hier das ganze und auf sonst nix ok
lass es gut sein und gestehe es ein!!!!!


----------



## antonio (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

man mach doch keine haarspalterei hier, dann läßt er dich die angel eben rausholen um nachzugucken ob der köfi maß hat oder geschützt ist.
du hast auch behauptet:

Zitat: "ne du hast leider auch keine ahnung man braucht seine angel weder  rausholen noch darf der gute mann sie selber rausholen um ne  köderkontrolle zu machen."

antonio


----------



## angel-andre (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



antonio schrieb:


> man mach doch keine haarspalterei hier, dann läßt er dich die angel eben rausholen um nachzugucken ob der köfi maß hat oder geschützt ist.
> du hast auch behauptet:
> 
> Zitat: "ne du hast leider auch keine ahnung man braucht seine angel weder  rausholen noch darf der gute mann sie selber rausholen um ne  köderkontrolle zu machen."
> ...



Mal ganz ruhig durchatmen.

Es geht nicht um deine Person, sondern die Aussagen die du hier gemacht hast. Diese sind zum Teil nachweislich falsch.

Die Beispiele die du jetzt anführst sind doch gar nicht strittig.
Das ist doch am Problem vorbei. 

Zum Teil erzählst du schon wieder Sachen die nicht zutreffen nur um irgendwie recht zu bekommen. Das steht alles nicht im Verhältnis. Ich werde mich hier nun nicht weiter äussern. Es ist denke ich mal alles gesagt.

macht es gut


----------



## antonio (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

was hab ich denn für ne aussage gemacht, lediglich, daß der fischereiaufseher das recht hat auch meine im wasser liegende angel zu kontrollieren (steht auch in deinem papier)

"ein "durchsuchen" der angel ist zwar nicht möglich,doch darf nachgesehen  werden, ob geschützte oder untermaßige fische als köder am Haken befestigt sind."

. das man die dazu rausholen muß dürfte klar sein.


und du kommst mit:

Zitat :  " ne du hast leider auch keine ahnung man braucht seine angel weder  rausholen noch darf der gute mann sie selber rausholen um ne  köderkontrolle zu machen. so ist das in niedersachsen. zeig du mir den  beleg wo steht das du das darfst, dann zeige ich dir schwarz auf weiss  das du es nicht darfst"

antonio


----------



## angel-andre (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

ja ja

hab doch den beleg für die frage geliefert. das es mit dem andern so sein mag stell ich nicht in frage habe es vll falsch formuliert aber am anfang der diss.... ging es da auch nicht rum oder wohl????


----------



## angel-andre (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> hast Du eben nicht.....



ne hab ich auch nicht tut mir leid ich liege mit den sachen falsch die ich sagte!

ihr habt recht und ich meine ruhe


----------



## lausi97 (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Schatzi bringt gerade die Chips,Plopp das war die Flasch Bier jetzt wirds Lustig.

Nee aber mal im ernst,hier im Sauerland ist anfang des Jahres ein Rentner zu 1500,-Strafe verurteilt worden wegen Angelns mit leb Köfi.Der gute wurde aufgefordert seine Ruten einzuholen,da sich die Posen auf dem Wasser sehr schnell bewegten.Nach alter Tradition hat er dann mit der Zigarette die schnur gekappt,aber Herr Kontroleur mit Boot raus auf den Teich und dann war es passiert.
UND DIE STRAFE WAR NOCH VLIEL ZU GERING!!!!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



lausi97 schrieb:


> UND DIE STRAFE WAR NOCH VLIEL ZU GERING!!!!!!



Und wie die zu gering war. Ich versteh das auch nicht, ehrlich.

Schon so lächerliche Kavaliersdelikte, wie das fahren unter Alkoholeinfluss mit mehr als 1,1 Promille, werden so lasch bestraft. Die Strafe ist auch nicht mal doppelt so hoch, wie wenn man statt mit 30, mit 100 Km/h am Kindergarten vorbeirauscht. 

Selbst solche kleinen Malheure werden genauso bestraft.

http://www.westfaelische-nachrichte..._euro_geldstrafe_und_ein_jahr_fahrverbot.html

Also Nein, da fehlt doch jede Verhältnismäßigkeit. 

Ich finde, wer einen armen kleinen Fisch mit seinen großen Kulleraugen so abartig quält, sollte mindestens 5 Jahre ins Gefängnis. 

Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch über eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft bei der PETA nachdenken, damit solche Sadisten endlich mal begreifen dass auch Fische höhere Wesen sind, eine Seele haben und eine staatliche Einrichtung für mißhandelte Fische dringend einzurichten ist. 

Und Kindern sollte man das mit dem Hosengürtel einprügeln. Wäre auch ökonomischer, denn wenn man dabei erwischt wird ist die Strafe wesentlich geringer, als wenn sie später einen Fisch foltern. 

So, nu trink ich noch den Rest aus der Satirepulle und leg mich lang.


----------



## Gemini (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Ralle24, ich finde das unerhört was du schreibst, hier versuchen Angler sich untereindander und gegenseitig das Hobby zu sanktionieren, sarkastische Seitenhiebe tragen wohl kaum zur Sache bei!!!


----------



## lausi97 (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@Ralle 

es reicht!!

Fakt ist das der Leb Köfi nicht erst seit gestern Verboten ist,und ja auch die anderen Strafen sei es im Straßenverkehr oder bei sonstigen Straftaten sind in Deutschland teilweise zu gering!!

Und hör auf Strafen beim Angeln mit anderen verbotenen Sachen zu vergleichen,wir sind hier in einem ANGLERforum!

Auch wenn es nur sarkastisch gemeint ist,sollte man doch zumindest bestehende Gesetze nicht so offensichtlich mit Füßen treten.


----------



## Gemini (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



lausi97 schrieb:


> wir sind hier in einem ANGLERforum!



Gaaaanz genau!



lausi97 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur sarkastisch gemeint ist,sollte man doch zumindest bestehende Gesetze nicht so offensichtlich mit Füßen treten.



Man darf als Angler also auch nicht bestehende Gesetze öffentlich in Frage stellen? Niemals nicht? Auch wenn sie dich als Angler in der Ausübung der Tätigkeit an sich unsinnigerweise einschränken?

Nicht den Grund hinterfragen ob dies wirklich im Sinne der Anglerschaft beschlossen wurde oder andere Gründe hatte?

Genau das ist eines der Hauptprobleme mit denen Angler heutzutage konfrontiert werden. 

Ich verkaufe euch irgendwann Angelsimulatoren aus China die in Vereinsheimen oder zuhause aufgestellt werden. Dabei wird garantiert keinem Fisch Aua gemacht, weder beim Ansitz noch beim Drill...


----------



## aconaris (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Alle achtung ich sehe das genau so und freu mich das mal jemand den mut hat zu dem was er tut zu stehen!!!!!!!!!!!!





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dass Thema ist doch leider schon ca.20 jahre durch,kommt aber regelmäßig wieder zur Sprache.
> Damals haben Anglerverbände eine schlechte Lobbyarbeit geleistet und
> so zu sagen,in vorrauseilenden Gehorsam,dass Setzkescherverbot eingeführt und den lebenden Köfi verboten.
> Da ich schon vor vierzig Jahren mit der Angelei begann,ist der lebende
> ...


----------



## flasha (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

http://img696.*ih.us/img696/1482/234us.jpg


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



lausi97 schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> es reicht!!
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir meine Füße jetzt genau betrachtet und kann da keine Reste irgendwelcher getretener Gesetze finden. 

Ich habe nirgendwo dazu aufgefordert, ein Gesetz zu übertreten. Selbstverständlich sollte man Gesetze einhalten.
Über die Strafe bei Verfehlungen zu diskutieren und Vergleiche mit anderen Straftaten zu ziehen, halte ich für höchst legitim. 

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es angemessen, das fischen mit lebendem Köderfisch als OWI zu werten und mit 5,-€ zu sanktionieren. Nicht weil ich das Verbot als sinnvoll erachte, sondern weil es nun mal besteht und Zuwiderhandlungen angemessen bestraft werden sollten.


----------



## Jose (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



lausi97 schrieb:


> ...sollte man doch zumindest bestehende Gesetze nicht so offensichtlich mit Füßen treten.



jetzt bin ich nun ganz verwirrt (und schockiert!):

"_bestehende Gesetze_" darf man also "_mit Füßen treten_",
bloß nicht "_so offensichtlich_"?

na, du bist mir ja einer...


----------



## aconaris (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Edit Ralle 24:


Das war off topic, hier geht es um den Köderfisch.


----------



## Gemini (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Mir geht es jetzt vordergründig noch nicht mal um den armen, armen Köfi, ich finde es schade dass sich hier lieber untereinander mit Gesetzestexten und Vorschriften verhauen wird als über das gemeinsame Hobby zu reden.

Natürlich muss es auch und vor allem beim Angeln Regeln geben, ich habe nur das Gefühl dass sich die 'Gemeinschaft' schneller selbst reguliert (stranguliert?) bevor das selbige irgendwelche Organe, Vereine oder Institutionen auch nur in Erwägung ziehen...


----------



## aconaris (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

na das erzähl mal denn lieben essenern, die wollen alles tot sehen was maß hat und nicht in der schonzeit gefangen wurde





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Entnahmepflicht - wurde hier schon zum Erbrechen diskutiert - sie würde im Gegesatz zum Tierschutzgesetz stehen, das einen wichtigen Grund zum Töten eines Wirbeltieres voraussetzt....


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Lies das zum Thema C&R und jetzt bitte wieder zum Topic.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html


----------



## lonesome (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

das sagt der landesfischereiverband westfalen lippe:

*§ 4
 Behandlung der in §§ 1 bis 3 genannten Arten*​  (1) Die in den §§ 1 bis 3 genannten Arten sind, wenn sie während der Schonzeiten oder vor Erreichen der Mindestmaße lebend dem  Wasser entnommen werden, unverzüglich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt ins  Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen. Muss mit ihrem Eingehen gerechnet werden, sind sie zu töten und  unverzüglich zu vergraben, sofern am Fanggewässer eine anderweitige Beseitigung nicht vorgeschrieben ist. Ihre Verwertung ist auch dann verboten, wenn sie tot angelandet werden.
  (2) Zum Schutz und zur Förderung von Lachs und Meerforelle sind Fänge dieser Arten innerhalb von sieben Tagen mit Angabe des  Fundortes der unteren Fischereibehörde zu melden; Absatz 1 bleibt unberührt.
  (3) Die obere Fischereibehörde kann in begründeten Einzelfällen den Fang und die weitere Behandlung gefangener Fische  abweichend von den Bestimmungen der §§ 1 bis 3 zulassen, soweit dies der Hege des jeweiligen Fischbestandes oder wissenschaftlichen Zwecken dient und artenschutzrechtliche Vorschriften nicht entgegenstehen. Die Gründe für  die Zulassung sind vom Antragsteller nachzuweisen. Die Genehmigung ist mit Nebenbestimmungen zu versehen.


*Teil 2
 Köderfische, Fanggeräte*​ *§ 5
 Fang und Abgabe von Köderfischen*​  (1) Die in den §§ 1 bis 3 genannten Arten dürfen als Köderfische oder Fischköder weder feilgeboten noch abgegeben werden.
  (2) Nicht in den §§ 1 bis 3 genannte Arten dürfen vom Fischereiausübungsberechtigten nur im Rahmen der Eigenbedarfsdeckung  gefangen und unter den Beschränkungen des § 6 als Köderfische verwendet werden.
  (3) Abweichend von Absatz 2 dürfen Berufsfischer Köderfische über den eigenen Bedarf hinaus fangen, abgeben oder feilbieten.


*§ 6
 Verwendung von Köderfischen*​  (1) Köderfische dürfen nur in dem Gewässer verwendet werden, aus dem sie stammen. Diese Einschränkung gilt nicht für Köderfische, die  aus einem Gewässer stammen, das mit dem zu befischenden Gewässer in  dauernder oder vorübergehender Verbindung steht.
  (2) Lebende Köderfische dürfen zur Hege der Fischbestände nur im Einzelfall und befristet verwendet werden, wenn die Hegepflicht nicht auf andere Weise erfüllt werden kann. Die Verwendung bedarf der schriftlichen Genehmigung der unteren Fischereibehörde.

Also wenn mit dem Ableben zu rechnen ist: Abschlagen und verbuddeln.


----------



## flasha (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

*§ 6 (2) *Nur im Einzelfall und befristet. Also darf man Köderfische befristet quälen?! Oh man oh man...die spinnen die Römer...


----------



## lonesome (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



flasha schrieb:


> *§ 6 (2) *Nur im Einzelfall und befristet. Also darf man Köderfische befristet quälen?! Oh man oh man...die spinnen die Römer...



das war der halbe satz, das nochfolgende ist der wichtige teil 

die genehmigung zur bestandshege wenn kein anderes probates mittel greift.


----------



## flasha (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



lonesome schrieb:


> das war der halbe satz, das nochfolgende ist der wichtige teil
> 
> die genehmigung zur bestandshege wenn kein anderes probates mittel greift.



Trotzdem ist es ein Widerspruch! 




Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann hör auf zu angeln und fische ohne Haken - falsches Hobby gewählt!!



Wieso sollte ich?!


----------



## angel-andre (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Und genau dies hat er eben nicht getan - in seinem scan steht nämlich noch dies von antonio bereits geschriebene:
> 
> 
> 
> und dieses "Nachsehen" ist wohl gleichbedeutend mit dem Einholen der Angel



Richtig ich habe es behauptet aber anders formuliert und trotzdem eingeräumt . Ich meine damit  meinem beitrag aus Seite 5 dort habe ich Beweise für dargelegt das ich mit der Sache Recht habe, weil es ja keiner geglaubt hat. Alles weitere ist absolut unrelevant. Es ging mir nur darum, dass ein Fischereiaufseher keine kontrolle machen darf ob jemand mit einem lebendem köderfisch angelt. Das alleine war damit gemeint und nix anderes und wenn man da versucht einem die Wörter im Mund zu verdrehen und sehr viele beiträge kommen verliert man schnell mal den überblick. Ich habe mich Falsch ausgedrückt aber ich hoffe ja mal das es nun geklärt ist und keine weiteren diskussionen bezüglich der Sache hier auftauchen.


----------



## lonesome (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@ flasha


das ist kein wiederspruch. du musst zum amt um dir in dem speziellen grund der hege eine ausnahmegenehmigung holen um mit lebenden köfi angeln zu dürfen.
du musst es also begründen. und eben die genehmigung ist dann zeitlich begrenzt, eben im rahmen der hege(maßnahme).

du musst den text etwas "offener" und nicht klein auf den einzelnen bezogen verstehen


----------



## flasha (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



lonesome schrieb:


> @ flasha
> 
> 
> das ist kein wiederspruch. du musst zum amt um dir in dem speziellen grund der hege eine ausnahmegenehmigung holen um mit lebenden köfi angeln zu dürfen.
> ...



Ich kann schon lesen und auch Texte deuten!

Wieso ist es denn kein Widerspruch?! Auch wenn es um Hege geht. Ein Gesetz wird deshalb gekippt?!  Erst wird gesagt einem Fisch dürfen keine qualen auferlegt werden. = Lebender Köfi verboten! Und dann zur Hege wird dies kurfristig aufgehoben. Schwachsinnig finde ich das!

Dann sollen sie es ganz Kippen!


----------



## lonesome (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

ist ne hintertür, ne ausnahmegenehmigung die man sich wohl gelassen hat.
ich hab das gesetz nicht geschrieben, noch wollte ich dir zu nahe treten.

aber mal ehrlich: versuch dem büromäuschen im amt mal zu erklären das du den süßen goldfisch lebend mit nem durch den rücken geführten haken "einfach so" im wasser zappeln lassen willst ohne 100%ige aussicht auf erfolg. da kannst auch ihren jack russel versuchen als wallerköder zu bekommen oder ihren hamster.


----------



## gründler (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



angel-andre schrieb:


> Es ging mir nur darum, dass ein Fischereiaufseher keine kontrolle machen darf ob jemand mit einem lebendem köderfisch angelt.


 

Das stimmt so nicht,kommt ganz auf die Stellung des Aufsehers an,Ehrenamtlich und Staatlich sowie Vollzug oder freiwillig vom Verein beliehen sind da unterschiedlich mit Rechten belegt.

Was Aufseher A mit andere Stellung darf,darf Aufseher B im ehrenamt von Verein xxxx zb.nicht.

Dann ist es noch Ländersache sowie Vereins wie wo wer was darf.

Bei Verdacht gegen Verstöße geltenes Recht....... ist ein Aufseher sogar angewiesen zu handeln ganz egal welcher Status er muss sich der Tat annehmen,ein beliehener nicht im Vollzugsstatus muss bei lebend Köfi eine Vollzugsperson zum Tatort bestellen,ein Aufseher mit diesen Vollzugsrechten brauch das nicht.

Also kann auch in NDS ein Fischereiaufseher mit gewissen Rechten verlangen das Du deine Ruten reinhohlst wenn er einen Verdacht hat.


lg


----------



## lonesome (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> .... wobei nichtmal zweifelsfrei bewiesen wäre, dass Fische überhaupt Schmerzen fühlen können......


blödsinn, fische haben ein nervensystem. sonst müsste man kois bei einer op nicht in narkose legen. das ist und bleibt des anglers märchen.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@Martin Obelt,du siehst doch hier wird auch noch Goldfisch und Jack Russel in einen Topf geworfen und von manchen gleichwertig erachtet,fehlt noch den Homo Sapiens mit Fischen gleichzusetzen!

Taxidermist


----------



## lonesome (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@ taxidermist

da besteht in der tat eine gemeinsamkeit: es sind wirbeltiere. 

wäre dem so das das märchen wahr wäre, warum lassen sich kois (mupfmolche) von ihren besitzern massieren oder streicheln? 

das von der märchenstunde angehen macht keinen sinn. stressfreier wird es mit kultureller betrachtungsweise


----------



## u-see fischer (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> soviel zu dem "Blödsinn"... ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, um für dich was zu ergurgeln... klick



Genau so sieht es aus. Der Lebende Köderfisch wurde mit der Begründung verboten, dass der Fisch bei der lebenden Anköderung unnötigem Stress ausgesetzt wird. Das Verbot konnte nicht mit Schmerzen begründet werden.

Die Narkose bei den Kois (wie auch bei allen anderen Fischen) erfolgt nur, um den Fisch ruhig zu stellen. Ein Fisch der sich bewegt ist nicht wirklich gut zu behandeln.


----------



## seebarsch (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Die spinnen die Römmer


----------



## lonesome (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

willst jetzt nen peta gegenlink? den esslinger angelverin anzuführen ist bildzeitungsniveau: eine seite umschlagen, ti**engi*l... also das kann doch echt nicht ernst der lage sein...

ich habe wirklich genug fische behandelt um da aus erfahrung was zu sagen zu können. sie empfinden schmerz, garantiert. sie zucken beim flossen kürzen, sie schlagen bei jodbehandlungen, sie wackeln beim spritzeneinstich, sie reagieren auf anfassen, sie reagieren auf druckwellen, sie reiben sich zur paarung, sie reißen sich mäuler weg bei revierkämpfen. 

wären sie so schmerzlos wie ihr sagst, was ist denn zb die steigerung von druck? irgendwann schmerz. sonst würde das tier nicht so reagieren.

aber was rede ich... (bild-) zeitung, kleiner kaffee, würmchen zappelte nicht beim aufziehen, made war auch regungslos, nur der teig blieb still, sonne scheint, olle nervt, ... ach was solls. kommt eh nicht an....


----------



## Gemini (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Sascha, kann alles sein, aber wie gemein ist es dann einen Fisch zu drillen einfach nur zum späteren Verzehr, oder noch schlimmer, um die arme Kreatur später wieder zu releasen?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

so zitiere ich den TS:

Ich bin strikter Gegener des angelns mit lebendem KöFi. Ich töte meine 2-3 Fische zuhause.

Dann zitiere ich mich:

Also zunächst mal,wie lange fischst du denn mit diesen drei Fischen?
Ich schätze mal,für einen Feierabendansitz auf Zander mag dass gehen.
Bekanntlich wechselt man den Köfi,ja nach spätestens einer Stunde,
viele Angler tun dies wegen der Fängigkeit auch halbstündlich.
Angelzeit demnach ca.3 Stunden!
Allein letztes Wochenende habe ich auf unserem See auf Waller ca.30
Stunden gefischt,dabei habe ich 2 große Rotfeder(n) schwimmen gehabt,welche ich wegen vorsichtigen aussetzen(nicht werfen) vom Boot
Dank der Einzelhakenköderung durchs Nasenloch,hätte ich diese nach
diesem,leider erfolglosen Wochenende,sogar wieder schwimmen lassen
können,habe ich aber nicht,sondern der Vater meines Kumpels jagt
die sogar noch durch die Friteuse!


Komischerweise ist hier bisher niemand auf die von mir Eingangs gemachte Rechnung eingegangen.
Für mich besteht der Unterschied einfach darin,ob wie in meinem Beispiel,am Ende der Angelsitzung nun 2 Köfis tot sind oder eben 30 bis
60. Dass selbst auf die Gefahr hin,eventuell 2 Köfis ein WE Unbehagen bereitet zu haben.
Für mich ist bei dieser Rechnung klar,es ist ein scheiß Gesetz wenn
damit bewirkt wird,dass unötig viele Fische getötet werden müssen,
um ein in meinen Augen schlechteres Fangergebniss zu bewirken.
Das alles nur weil irgendwelche Weichgespülten hier im Land(und im AB selbstverständlich) genug Lobby gebildet haben,um so was zu beschließen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Gemini (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Komischerweise ist hier bisher niemand auf die von mir Eingangs gemachte Rechnung eingegangen.



Pfui, wo bleibt die Ethik und der Respekt vor der Kreatur wenn du jetzt schon mit nüchternen Exempeln kommst...


----------



## Gemini (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> eignetlich verstoßen diejenigen, die mehrere Köfis "vorsorglich" töten gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, das zum Töten von Wirbeltieren einen wichtigen Grund voraussetzt...



Ketzer , nimm doch noch eine Schippe Öl fürs Feuer...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



lonesome schrieb:


> sonst müsste man kois bei einer op nicht in narkose legen.




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Koi? OP?

Schei§§e ist das dekadent, wir lassen weltweit Menschen ohne Trinkwasser verrecken, aber der Koi bekommt seine OP mit Narkose und der arme Köfi wird brav in den Tod gestreichelt bevor er an den Haken kommt... |uhoh:

Angeln mit LK ist in D verboten. Wer es dennoch macht und erwischt und angezeigt iwrd muss mit Strafe rechnen. So weit so bekannt. Wer will jetzt den Sheriff spielen?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@ Martin.Das geht natürlich nur in der beschriebenen Methode,nämlich Einzelhaken
in der richtigen Größe durchs Nasenloch und Unterkiefer,zusätzlich gesichert
durch ein Stück Fahradschlauch über den Wiederhaken.Das dann vom Boot
aus vorsichtig gesetzt!
Genau so habe ich unseren See im letzten Jahr von 4 Wallern befreien
können.Mit toten Köfis so glaube ich,hätte ich warscheinlich nicht den Erfolg gehabt.

@Schleien Stefan,Sherifs gibt es ausreichend hier im board!
ich habe schon böse PNs zu dem Thema bekommen,es meldet sich auch immer wieder
jemand hier zu Wort,dem die Strafe für den gesetzesbrechenden Rentner nicht hoch genug sein kann!

@an Alle:Ich möcht keinesfalls dazu aufrufen,es mir gleich zu tun.Dass muss jeder
mit seinem Gewissen ausmachen und natürlich mit den Konsequenzen leben können!
Heuchelt nur ruhig weiter!



Taxidermist


----------



## Gemini (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Und die Schleien in deinem Gewässer werden es dir danken, AMEN!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann müsste auch Arbeit verboten werden, dort bin ich auch unnötigem Stress ausgesetzt



Aber was ist Dir lieber, jeden Tag ein paar Stunden Stress oder wenn Dein Chef da ein Mal mit der Knarre steht? :vik:

Wir schweifen ab... |muahah:


----------



## lonesome (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Gemini schrieb:


> Sascha, kann alles sein, aber wie gemein ist es dann einen Fisch zu drillen einfach nur zum späteren Verzehr, oder noch schlimmer, um die arme Kreatur später wieder zu releasen?



ich sagte ja: sieh es aus kultureller sicht. da ist fischfang seit je her ein _nahrungserwerb_. das ist für mich die legitimation des angelns, wobei ich nie verstanden habe was daran sport sein soll. aber das steht auf nem anderen blatt. ein fischer in bangladesch oder japan wird dir sicher nicht sagen das er zum sport geht, sondern um was in der pfanne zu haben.
ich wurde für meinen teil so erzogen, dass ich respekt vor leben habe. auch vor fremden, und auch vor niederem. dennoch war ein erziehungsberechtigter angler.

wir leisten uns hier den luxus der gefriertruhe. ob eine bevorratung unserem klima gut tut (aus meiner rein familiären sicht!) wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

ich überlege mir ob ich töte. wenn ich mit köfi angel, dann hat zuvor nen kauli zu tief geschluckt. dann wechsel ich die montage. ich habe auch nichts gegen den fang von köfis. darum geht es ja auch nicht, es geht um die these das ein fisch keinen schmerz empfindet und man ihm eine nadel durch den körper schiebt um einen haken hinten zu befestigen. 
und hier sage ich: ja, der fisch empfindet als wirbeltier schmerz, ja er leidet an der leine und definitiv beim wurf, und man hat das nicht umsonst verboten. ich halte das für richtig und ein wechsel für indiskutabel. und offen gestanden auch für eine extrem geringe werbung in einer gesellschaft, die eine gefriertruhe mit fisch aus australien hat, aber ihren hamster pflegt. kurz: es passt nicht in unsere gewandelte zeit, dennoch ist es kulturell geduldet zur hege des gewässers (positiv ausgedrückt). 

ich denke meine einstellung zu c&r sollte hiermit geklärt sein.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



lonesome schrieb:


> wobei ich nie verstanden habe was daran sport sein soll. aber das steht auf nem anderen blatt. ein fischer in bangladesch oder japan wird dir sicher nicht sagen das er zum sport geht, sondern um was in der pfanne zu haben.



Japan solltest Du aus diesem Beispiel rausnehmen, da ist Sportfischen mit totalem C&R weit verbreitet.


----------



## Gemini (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



lonesome schrieb:


> ich denke meine einstellung zu c&r sollte hiermit geklärt sein.



Nicht wirklich, weil widersprüchlich bzw. nicht konsequent. Du als Bestandteil einer der führenden Industrienationen musst nicht angeln gehen. Du machst das einzig und allein weil es dich in irgendeiner Art und Weise befriedigt.

Ich entspanne hervorragend beim Angeln, deswegen mache ich in meiner Freizeit nichts anderes mehr weil ich gemeinerweise unter sehr viel Stress leiden muss.

Ich angele aber IMMER mit dem Ziel etwas zu fangen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Ich nehme dafür in Kauf, dass eine Kreatur Stress erleidet, ist auch so.

Ich bin Angler und kann gut damit leben. Könnte ich das nicht würde ich nicht angeln, end of story.


----------



## lonesome (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Gemini schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, weil widersprüchlich bzw. nicht konsequent. Du als Bestandteil einer der führenden Industrienationen musst nicht angeln gehen. Du machst das einzig und allein weil es dich in irgendeiner Art und Weise befriedigt.
> 
> Ich entspanne hervorragend beim Angeln, deswegen mache ich in meiner Freizeit nichts anderes mehr weil ich gemeinerweise unter sehr viel Stress leiden muss.
> 
> ...




absolut! bin ich voll bei dir! ich sag ja nicht das ich es nicht tue, im gegenteil: du hast es auf den punkt gebracht. 
nur dieses _pauschale_ "der fisch empfindet nix" ist einfach bildzeitungsniveau... und ja: ich mach mir für den kochtopf wirklich gedanken! ich wähle danach meine montage, meine hakengröße, meinen standort. und danach angel ich. und wie es artig im tagesschein steht: 1 hecht/ zander... dann wechsel ich die montage wenn oma sagt sie würde fifri´s machen. sonst packe ich und gehe.


----------



## Gemini (13. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Ok, prima, ich angel zu 95% mit Kunstködern, aber bist du bei mir dass diese Diskussion nicht wirklich förderlich ist für unser gemeinsames Thema?

Das heisst nicht dass wir Tier- und Naturschutz ignorieren sollten, keineswegs, ich finde nur die Anglerschaft schwächt sich selbst durch gegenseitiges Sanktionieren und Vorhalten von Vorschriften/Gesetzen und Pseudo-Ethik.


----------



## lonesome (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

was sanktioniert sich denn? ich bemerke ehrlich gesagt keine änderung seit 20 jahren die relevant ist. ok, gewässerbezogen. aber was hat sich denn effektiv geändert? 

das man sich gegenseitig in die schranken weißt ist doch bei einem dermaßen (öffentlich) umstritten tun nur förderlich. lieber so als durch peta- aktivisten deren engagement besser im kinderschutz aufgehoben wäre... 

was die pseudo- ethik angeht: stimmt ja. ich sage lediglich es ist eine kulturelle veranstalltung die es heutzutage legitimiert. und das wir uns hier mehr gedanken als im nahe gelegenen ausland machen liegt auf der hand.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



lonesome schrieb:


> und hier sage ich: ja, der fisch empfindet als wirbeltier schmerz, ja er leidet an der leine und definitiv beim wurf, und man hat das nicht umsonst verboten. ich halte das für richtig und ein wechsel für indiskutabel. und offen gestanden auch für eine extrem geringe werbung in einer gesellschaft, die eine gefriertruhe mit fisch aus australien hat, aber ihren hamster pflegt. kurz: es passt nicht in unsere gewandelte zeit, dennoch ist es kulturell geduldet zur hege des gewässers (positiv ausgedrückt).



Kann doch noch nicht einschlafen, drum nehmen wir das mal unter die Lupe.

Der Fisch ist ein Wirbeltier. Das ist erst mal nix anderes als die gröbste nomenklatorische Zusammenfassung unterschiedlichster Gattung anhand eines oder mehrerer gemeinsamer Merkmale. Wirbeltiere können Warmblüter, Kaltblüter, Säugetiere, Vögel oder eben auch Fische sein.
Außer diesem (zufälligen) gemeinsamen Nenner haben die Gattungen der Wirbeltiere so gut wie nix gemeinsam. Im Gegenteil, es gibt durchaus Nichtwirbeltiere, die einzelenen Wirbeltieren näher stehen, als diese untereinander. 
Der Begriff " Wirbeltier " ist ungefähr so genau und bedeutend, wie der Begriff Auto für vierrädrige Kraftfahrzeuge. 

Im (deutschen) Tierschutzgesetz hat man die Wirbeltiere der Einfachheit halber zusammengefasst, und das eben nicht nach Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit, sondern eben nach diesem öminösen Skelettbauteil im Rückenbereich. 

Juristisch ist das halt so, wissenschaftlich ist es schlichtweg falsch. 
Von eben dieser Wirbelsäule auf das vorhandensein einer Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit zu schließen ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, ebenso wie die Annahme das Wirbellose dieses Empfinden nicht haben können. 

Das Fische auf äußere Gewalt reagieren ist vollkommen logisch. Das tut jedes Tier, sogar ein Wurm. Der Fehler liegt in der Annahme, diese Reaktion mit menschlichem Empfinden, weitestgehend kann man auch " mit dem Empfinden warmblütiger Wirbeltiere " sagen, gleichzusetzen. 
Waidwunde Warmblüter, und hier insbesondere der Mensch reagieren auf Verletzungen je nach Schwere mit größerer Vorsicht, über nachlassende Leistungsfähigkeit bis hin zum Verweigern von Nahrung, Phlegmatismus oder Selbstaufgabe.
Fische hingegen leben nach einer Verletzung ihr gewohntes Leben weiter. Erst schwere motorische Schäden, Infektionen und Krankheiten, also Einflüsse die schwerste physische Einschränkungen bedeuten, lassen sie ihr Verhalten zwangsläufig ändern. 
Fische mit sehr schweren, aber nicht die allgemeinen Körperfunktionen beeinträchtigenden Verletzungen schwimmen, fressen und paaren sich ganz normal.
Das wäre ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, wenn sie auch nur ein unterentwickeltes Schmerzempfinden hätten. Eine Psychische Belastung oder Beeinträchtigung ist bei Fischen nicht feststellbar. 
Der ganze Hickhack mit Tierschutzgesetz und Fischen bezieht sich aber auf eben diese psychische Schiene. Und ist somit absurd. 

Noch absurder wird es, wenn ein bekennender Freizeitangler einem Fisch Schmerz- oder Leidensfähigkeit andichtet. Absurd nicht wegen des Mitgefühls, sondern wegen der eigenen widersprüchlichen Handlung.

Niemand, wirklich niemand in unserem Land ist auf den Fang von Fischen zum Nahrungserwerb angewiesen. Fisch ist gesund, keine Frage. Fisch kann u.U. selbst gefangen gesünder sein, als Fisch aus dem Supermarkt oder vom Fischzüchter. Für sehr viele Gewässer in unserem Industriestaat halte ich das aber für ein Gerücht. Die Belastung der Fische aus so manchem Gewässer dürfte die derjenigen aus der Zucht weit überschreiten. Fische zu kaufen ist in aller Regel auch noch preiswerter und wesentlich weniger Zeitaufwändig, als sie selbst zu fangen. 
Es gibt also, außer einem vermeintlichen lukullischem ( gleichsam dekadenten) Antrieb keinerlei " vernünftigen" Grund zum Angeln.
Jedenfalls keinen, der es aufwiegt, einem Tier schwerste Verletzungen, Stress, Schmerzen oder Leid zuzufügen. So dieses Tier denn solches empfinden kann. 

Und genau solche Empfindungen müsste jeder Fisch verspüren, wenn er an der Angel um sein Leben kämpft. Dabei nehmen wir noch billigend in Kauf, dass der Fisch mitsamt einem Teil der Montage abreißt, mit zugenageltem Schlund elendig verhungert, oder vermeintlich leicht verletzt zurückgesetzt, dann doch langsam eingeht. Wir nehmen in Kauf, untermaßige Fische zu verangeln und diese dann ggfs. töten zu müssen, nur weil wir mal wieder frischen Fisch essen wollen.

All das können wir legitim machen, weil Fische keine Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit besitzen. Wer aber überzeugt ist, dass ein lebender Köderfisch Schmerzen verspürt, der muss zwingend davon ausgehen, dass es bei den von ihm gefangenen Fischen grundsätzlich so ist. Wenn Köderfische Schmerzen verspüren könnten, dann würde jeder gefangene Fisch diese verspüren. Ohne Ausnahme. Und dann würden wir diese armen Kreaturen über alle Maßen geißeln, nur um in einen fragwürdigen und überaus dekadenten Genuß zu kommen. Das Essen selbstgefangener Fische. 
Dann müsste derjenige beim Drill eines jeden Fisches Abscheu und Mitleid verspüren und selbigen mit allen Mitteln so schnell wie möglich beenden. Das wiederum bedingt den Einsatz von stärkstem Gerät um den Fisch so schnell wie möglich von seinen Leiden erlösen zu können. Das wiederum verbietet feine Schnüre und leichte Ruten.

Mein Fazit lautet daher:

Wer überzeugt ist, dass Fische Schmerzen und Leid verspüren, der müsste sich selbst das Angeln eigentlich verbieten. Oder aber, und das ist in meinen Augen auch nicht sonderlich verwerflich, er nimmt das billigend in Kauf. Dann aber muss er anderen auch zugestehen ebenso nach eigenem Gusto, sprich Gefühl, zu fischen und dürfte niemanden wegen der Verwendung eines lebenden Köderfisches verurteilen.


----------



## Doc Plato (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Danke Ralf!


----------



## entspannt (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

In Belgien darf man, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht mit lebenden Köfis angeln. Zumindestens war das mein letzter Wissensstand und ich muss sagen der lebende Köder ist einfach unschlagbar. Da kann man getröst seine Kunstköder zuhause lassen.


Die Diskussion ob es ok ist ist sowieso Hirnrissig.
Frag mal ein Fischstäbchen wie es war an Bord eines riesen Schleppkutters zu ersticken?
Ist der Transport von schweinen ok, aahhh stimmt die kriegen beruhigungsmittel für den Transport damit sie ihn Überleben (schwaches Herz und so). 

Habt ihr mal eine Hühnerschlachtanlage gesehen. 

Ehrlich ich finde lebende Köderfische sollten echt kein Problem sein !


----------



## Jose (14. August 2010)

*später versuch... (uhrzeit)*

es ist menschliche arroganz, tieren schmerzempfindung abzusprechen.
es ist menschliche arroganz, tieren schmerzempfindung zuzusprechen.
es ist menschliche arroganz zu behaupten "wir wüssten".

schmerz ist ein subjektives empfinden.
wir heute haben eine niedrigere schmerztoleranz als menschen früher.
wir sind auch sehr unterschiedlich in unserem schmerzempfinden.

schmerz ist relativ.
da erübrigt sich eigentlich die diskussion über 'schmerz'.
in bezug auf die objekte unserer leidenschaft/begierde ist die sogar ziemlich durchgeknallt arrogant.

JEDES lebewesen verfügt über ein repertoire lebenserhaltender reize.

bei uns sind die mit angst und schmerz verbunden.
bei nicht menschlichen lebewesen mit...?

ist kaisers bart, kann mensch trefflich drum streiten.

frag ich mich nicht, warum windet sich der dendrobena?
frag ich mich nicht, warum windet sich die made?

der barbengouda windet sich nicht, der wobbler auch nicht.
weil, die leben nicht.
jedes lebewesen wehrt sich, widersetzt sich der bedrohung.

ich geh fischen, ich nehme leben, ich gebrauche maden&würmer. lebende köfis benutze ich nicht.

weil es mir unsympathisch ist.
 weil es verboten wurde aufgrund fragwürdiger wissenschaftlicher erkenntnis, aufgrund von vermenschlichungen.
 verboten von leuten, die ansonsten keine probleme haben kriege zu führen.

 ob lebewesen schmerz empfinden oder nicht, was für eine unsinnige diskussion.
 alle wollen ihr leben erhalten - 
 und ich will fisch.

 aua, jetzt haben wir ein problem...

 nein, haben wir nicht: so ist es eben.

 und angeln mit lebendem köfi ist eben verboten.
 wie auf die straße spucken, wie karfreitag tanzveranstaltungen, wie so vieles.
 gäbe so einiges, wo aufstand angebrachter wäre.

zurück zum nichtschmerzempfinden von lebewesen:
gerade mal eben stellt 'wissenschaft' erstaunt fest, dass lebewesen nicht so 'blöde' sind, wie menschen seit ewigkeiten denken.

ist mir intellektuell doch gleich, ob die 'schmerz' empfinden oder nicht: kann sein, kann nicht sein - nur ich weiß es nicht.

es ist menschliche arroganz, tieren schmerzempfindung abzusprechen.
es ist menschliche arroganz, tieren schmerzempfindung zuzusprechen.

und der gesetzgeber sagt mal so, mal so.
muss mensch sich fügen.
oder die konsequenzen tragen.
oder sich entsprechend engagieren...

'quark' diskutieren, das muss er nicht.

(früher wussten wir ja auch, die welt ist 'ne scheibe...)


----------



## angel-andre (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



gründler schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht,kommt ganz auf die Stellung des Aufsehers an,Ehrenamtlich und Staatlich sowie Vollzug oder freiwillig vom Verein beliehen sind da unterschiedlich mit Rechten belegt.
> 
> Was Aufseher A mit andere Stellung darf,darf Aufseher B im ehrenamt von Verein xxxx zb.nicht.
> 
> ...



komm mir jetzt doch nicht wieder mit som blödsinn ich habe es doch schwarz auf weiss geliefert. Was ist denn mit dir los??? Du gehst bestimmt auch anders aufs klo wie der rest von 80 millionen menschen in deutschland


----------



## angel-andre (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

so noch mal
alles andere stellt doch keiner in frage


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



angel-andre schrieb:


> so noch mal
> alles andere stellt doch keiner in frage



Und den Satz der genau drüber steht ignorierst Du weil er Dir nicht passt?

Das ist ein bisschen zu einfach, oder?

Im Zweifel sagt Dir der Aufseher das Du bitte Deine Ruten einholst. Wenn Du jetzt sagst "Aber Aufseher dürfen nicht kontrollieren ob mein Köfi lebt" antwortet er "aber ich darf kontrollieren ob Du mit Rotfeder oder Neunauge als Köfi angelst". Du musst die Rute einholen, und wenn der Köfi (vermutlich dann doch Rotauge) noch lebt darf er Dich wie jeder andere Mensch in Deutschland bei den Behörden wegen Tierquälerei anzeigen.

Was macht das in der Praxis für einen Unterschied? Rein theoretisch, wenn Du nach dem Grund fragst warum Du die Rute einholen sollst, magst Du recht haben. Aber das ist ziemlich sinnfrei, oder?

Edit: Ich habe Dir den entsprechenden Passus aus deinem eigenen Scan noch mal angehängt...


----------



## Bassey (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Mit dem hinderlichen Schmerzempfinden habe ich es selbst schon erlebt. Im Thema "Fänge im Main 2010" habe ich eine Brasse fotografiert, welche wir fingen. Sie muss in der halben Stunde vor dem Fang von der kleinen Gruppe Kormorane heftig attackiert worden sein, ein riesiges, noch stark blutendes Loch hatte sie über dem Kopf und trotzdem ohne Murren weiter gefressen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2010)

*AW: später versuch... (uhrzeit)*



Jose schrieb:


> es ist menschliche arroganz, tieren schmerzempfindung abzusprechen.
> es ist menschliche arroganz, tieren schmerzempfindung zuzusprechen.



Ich würde es nicht als Arroganz bezeichnen, eher als Emotionale Rechtfertigung für unser tun. Und für all die Grausamkeiten, die wir vorsätzlich und wissentlich der Natur antun, brauchen wir eine Rechtfertigung. Und wir brauchen auch eine Rechtfertigung für das was wir ablehenen, warum wir es ablehnen. 

Das ist ja auch vollkommen legitim, wenn ein Rechtfertigungsgrund dann konsequent angewendet wird. Von daher kann ich in der Diskussion mit einem Nichtangler nur sehr schwer argumentieren. Der angelt halt gar nicht und wenn dieser das angeln als Tierquälerisch einstuft, dann tut er das in der Regel absolut und umfassend. In so fern ist dessen Einstellung stringent. Und für diesen ist es daher auch legitim, Fischen ein Schmerzempfinden zuzusprechen. Es ist ebenso stringent, wenn ein Angler Fischen grundsätzlich dieses Empfinden abspricht, dem Köderfisch ebenso wie der, des Verzehrgedankens wegen, nachgestellten Kreatur. 

Es ist aber eben logisch nicht nachvollziehbar, wenn ein Angler einem Köderfisch Leid und Schmerzempfinden zuspricht, aber seiner eigentlichen Beute nicht. 
Das ist ganz einfach eine emotionale Sache, und Emotionen sind weder zwingend logisch noch stringent.

Eine emotionale Haltung ist jedoch sehr subjektiv, denn sie entspringt den Gefühlen und Befindlichkeiten eines jeden einzelnen. Und diese sind selbstverständlich auch jedermann zuzugestehen. 

Jedoch, so man in dieser Frage überhaupt von Arroganz reden kann, dann taucht diese genau dort auf, wo jemand versucht diese höchstperönliche Emotionale Einstellung als " Wahr " zu verallgemeinern und andersdenkende oder -fühlende an den Pranger der Tierquälerei zu stellen. 

In so fern ist Jose´s posting als persönliche Meinung absolut zu respektieren und es fällt angenehm auf, dass er damit eben nicht versucht, andere zu bekehren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Das Problem dabei ist, dass in den 90ern der VDSF - Bundesverband Definitionen zu tierschutzgerechtem Angeln verfasst hat, die es erst zu diesen emotionalen Diskussionen wie hier kommen lassen.

Da wird dannz. B. vom VDSF  behauptet, Wettfischen sei als solches "tierschutzwidrig".

Gemeinschafts/Hegefischen jedoch tierschutzkonform.

Was in sich schon kompletter logischer Unfug ist und damit auch dann emotionale Diskussionen lostritt.

Denn der zu fangende Fisch ist in jedem Fall tierschutzgerecht zu behandeln.

Unabhängig davon, ob er von einem Einzelangler, bei einem Wettfischen oder bei einem Gemeinschafts/Hegefischen gefangen wird.

Alleine die Tatsache, dass vom VDSF Aspekte aufgeführt werden, welche  das "schleche" Wettfischen" vom "guten" Gemeinschafts/Hegefischen abgrenzen, führte zu viel gesetzgeberischem Unfug.

Als mögliche Merkmale "schlechten" Wettfischens werden z. B. angeführt:
Wiegen und messen der Fische
Zurücksetzen der Fische ins Gewässer
Gebrauch von Setzkeschern
Übermäßiger Gebrauch von Futter etc..

Dabei sind das alles Aspekte, die man durchaus tierschutzkonform durchführen könnte, wie auch die aktuelle Rechtsprechung beweist.

Auf Grund dieser Vorgaben des VDSF wurde aber in vielen Bundesländer und auch in vielen VDSF - Verbänden und Vereinen grundsätzlich der Setzkescher verboten oder auch das zurücksetzen von Fischen.

Inzwischen ist ja auch durch die Rechtsprechung und Gesetzgebung z. B. der Einsatz von Setzkeschern (mit bestimmten Dimensionen und unter bestimmten Bedingungen) wieder erlaubt. 

Das zeigt ja klar die in sich unlogische Haltung des VDSF auf.

Es gibt eben kein "gutes" Gemeinschafts/Hegefischen und schlechtes "Wettfischen"; sondern nur tierschutzgerechtes Fischen oder eben tierschutzwidriges.

*Und die gleiche Unlogik gilt auch beim lebenden Köfi.*

Im vorauseilenden Gehorsam aus Angst vor den Schützern propagierte der VDSF das Verbot des lebenden Köfis auf Grund in sich unlogischer Fakten und hat damit einmal mehr den Anglern "ans Bein gepisst"..

Fakt ist, dass es eben keine gesicherten Daten zur Leidensfähigkeit gibt. 

Dann kann man auch nicht auf Grund "angenommener Leidensfähigkeit" daraus absolute Gesetze ableiten.

Was sich auch schon daran zeigt, dass in vielen Landesfischereigesetzen zumeist über die untere Naturschutzbhörde die Möglichkeit besteht, den lebenden Köfi an bestimmten Gewässern zu zulassen.

Sondern da sollte jeder Angler oder jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter für sich entscheiden, wie er verfährt. Ob er den lebenden Köfi einsetzt oder eben nicht.

Auf Grund dieser faktischen Unlogik seitens des Verbandes und der daraufhin folgenden allgemeinen Gesetzgebung braucht sich doch aber niemand wirklich zu wundern, wenn dieses Thema unter Anglern dann emotional und kontrovers geführt wird.

Was mich da immer stört, ist nur die Heuchlerei wenn Verfechter der einen Seite denen der jeweils anderen dann immer "unwaidmännisches  Angeln" vorwerfen und sich selber mit ihren Verhaltensweisen aufs moralisch hohe Ross setzen.. 

Das kann ich dann machen, wenn es eindeutige Fakten gibt.

Solange es die nicht gibt, sollte man (egal von welcher Frakktion) einfach die Einstellung der jeweils anderen Seite akzeptieren, auch wenn man sie persönlich für falsch hält oder nicht anwendet.

Die Kraft die für diese Diskussionen draufgeht, wäre sinnvoller eingesetzt, wenn die jeweiligen Angler in ihren Vereinen und Verbänden dafür sorgen würden, das die endlich etwas für statt gegen Angler tun würden.

Und da braucht es viel Unterstützung!!!

Beispiel dazu:
Vor ca. 2 Jahren wurde der Vorschlag beim VDSF eingebracht, die aus den 90er Jahren mit den Tieschutzreferenten der Länder ausgemachten Definitionen (siehe oben, Wett/Gemeinschaftsfischen, Setzkescher, zurücksetzen von Fischen etc) der aktuellen Rechtslage und Rechtsprechung anzupassen. Da diese heute ja wesentlich anglerfreundlicher sind als der Unfug vom VDSF.

Das wurde interessanterweise dann vom VDSF (Bund) mehrheitlich ABGELEHNT!

Weil man die Angst hatte, wieder alle Tierschutzreferenten der Länder befragen zu müssen und dann vielleicht "noch weitere Restriktionen" heraufzubeschwören (dabei kamen die ja erst durch den VDSF!)..

Dabei ist Tierschutz Bundesrecht und man muss deswegen schon nicht mit allen Länderreferenten diskutieren, sondern mit den im Bund zuständigen. Was dort entschieden wird, haben dann auch die Länder mitzutragen.

Und an Hand aktueller Urteile und Gesetzesänderungen auch in den Ländern kann man da sicherlich viel erreichen, wenn man nur will.

Dafür wäre die Kraft besser eingesetzt als in solchen emotionalen Diskussionen wie hir.

Nur mal so zum nachdenken...


----------



## gründler (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@ Andre

Ich werde jetzt nix mehr sagen,die letzten 20 Jahre Fischereiaufsicht Landesarbeit sowie noch Jagdaufsicht hab ich halt nach deiner ansicht nicht aufgepasst und erzähle neuen Aufsehern Anglern bei Versammlungen Lehrgängen....... eh nur blödsinn.

Du hast recht und ich und andere unsere ruhe.

Mit dem Klo gehen haste auch recht,wir "ich" wohnen hier ja upn Dorpe (Hof) da kacken wir noch in ne Feldmark oder hinter die Miete.

lg


----------



## sonstwer (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Hey Parasol!

Wenn du noch dabei bist; ich hab zur Abwechslung nen Beitrag zu deinem Problem.
Im Prinzip brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Daß Kleinfische wie Grundeln oder Kaulbarsche auf nicht für sie ausgelegte Montagen beißen, ist ein weitverbreitetes Ärgernis für jeden Angler. So weit verbreitet, daß sogar die Fischereiämter darüber im Bilde sind.
Und das will was heißen!
Kontrollen laufen auch meistens so ab, daß nur die Papiere in Augenschein genommen werden. Die Wasserschutzpolizei verzichtet meistens aus gutem Grund auf die Begutachtung des Materials, da sie im gegensatz zu den Fischereiaufsehern keine Ahnung davon haben. 
Die Fischereiaufseher haben meist genügend Ahnung, um mit dieser Problematik vertraut zu sein.
Solltest du doch mal an einen querulantischen Kontroletti geraten, sei erst mal entgegenkommend bei der Kontrolle. Das macht schun mal einen guten Eindruck.
Wenn er dich dann doch wegen so etwas ansch... will, wende dich an deinen Angelverein oder den für das Gewässer zuständige, denn die Leute dort helfen dir sicherlich gern mit "Gutachten aus berufenem Munde".
Da auch unsere Staatsanwaltschaft verpflichtet ist, Sachlich versierte Leute zu konsultieren, und nicht aus Unkenntnis zu urteilen, wirst du der Rechtsmühle sicherlich vom Haken springen können.
Das wäre aber ebn nur notwendig für den Fall eines profiliersüchtigen Kontroletti, der noch Punkte sammeln will nötig.
Im allgemeinen sind diese Leute doch sehr nett und umgänglich und in erster Linie bemüht, die von uns allen verachteten Schwarzangler aufzuspühren. Die machen ihnen auch viel weniger Mühe und Papierkram, weil alles eindeutig ist.
Also Kopf hoch, keine Sorgen machen und weiter Spaß am Wasser haben, statt schlechtes Gewissen.
In dem Sinne
voch viel Petri und viel Spaß,

frank


----------



## seebarsch (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Ich finde das einige hier gerne Kaiser oder kanzler weren, es gibt in diesem Lande Gesetze die von den Bürgern dieses Landes irgend wann erstellt worden sind und jeder Bürger dieses landes hat diese Gesetze zu Respektieren ob sie Ihm passen oder nicht, bei den Wahlen kann er sich dagegen wehren das ist seine Bürgerpflicht das ewige gemeckere und so wenig wie möglich dafür zu tun ist einfach nur arm.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Alles klar,in Demut ergeben und alle vier Jahre sein Deppenkreutz machen,
dass kanns doch nicht sein!
Zur Demokratie gehören auch Meinungsbildungsprozesse und diese können genau wie hier geschehen, dadurch bewirkt werden, in dem man drüber redet.

Taxidermist


----------



## seebarsch (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Alles klar,in Demut ergeben und alle vier Jahre sein Deppenkreutz machen,
> dass kanns doch nicht sein!
> Zur Demokratie gehören auch Meinungsbildungsprozesse und diese können genau wie hier geschehen, dadurch bewirkt werden, in dem man drüber redet.
> 
> Taxidermist


#dja-ja-ja|uhoh:
aber handeln ???????mich wundert eigentlich das es auch Personen gibt die wissen was Meinungsbildungsprozesse sind?!


----------



## seebarsch (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> In welchem Land lebst Du, wo Bürger Gesetze erlassen - da gabs nichtmal hinter dem Mond


|krach: das sagt mir genau der richtige seine Äußerungen hier im Tread sagen eigentlich alles über sein wissen aus ich kann mich über alles Aufregen deshalb muss es ja trotzdem nicht Rechtens sein aber Ich muss doch immer noch Verhandlungsfähig sein oder wie soll die ganze sache sonst funkstiunieren!?!?|bigeyes;+
mfg Thomas
bo ******* für meine rechtschreibfehler sind meine Lehrer Verantwortlich


----------



## seebarsch (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

;+Hallo wo leben wir
|wavey:Ich als Bürger dieses Landes muß doch über mein tun eine meinung haben|kopfkrat oder nicht was mach ich sonst hier oder darf ich dann auch meine meinung äußern|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|krach:#d|gr:#d|bla:


----------



## angler1996 (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@seebarsch
nichts ist so veränderlich wie die Gesetze im lauf der Zeit.
Da wir drannrum gebastelt, mit VO ausgelegt Utreile zur Anwendung erlassen etc.
Sorry, selbst die Sklaverei wurde abgeschafft und die war auch mal gesellschaftlicher Konsens.
Gruß A.


----------



## seebarsch (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wer "macht" den Deiner Meinung nach die Gesetze in D, wenn nicht die Regierungsparteien, welche dann vom Bundespräsidenten abgenickt werden??
> Und wer glaubt, dass die Regierung mit "Volkes Stimme" spricht, lebt wahrlich hinter dem Mond!
> 
> Welche "Äußerungen" über mein Wissen hätte ich gerne von Dir nochmal genauer gehört - anscheind ist Dir das genaue Lesen und Verstehen von Geschriebenem etwas fremd


|krach:Was glaubst Du eigentlich warum Du überhaupt noch hier deine absulut .............. Aussagen hier treffen kanst und Du nicht für diese ausagen wo anders landes;+;+aber rede ruig weiter blödsinn hört ja sowieso keiner hin.|gr:


----------



## Taxidermist (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Zitat Martin Obelt;
Selten einen größeren Müll gelesen...

 Dem kann ich mich vorbehaltlos anschließen,wir sollten aber dennoch
wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren!
Sonst wird hier nämlich leider bald wieder dicht gemacht und dann wäre
der Zweck dieser Aussagen von Seebarsch erfüllt!
Schließlich mag er keine Leute,welche versuchen Misstände zu beheben,
oder zumindest zu erläutern.(Die halten sich in seinen Augen wohl für
Kanzler o.Präsidenten)

Im übrigen warte ich immer noch darauf,dass die von mir gemachte Rechnung
über Leben und Tod,endlich von einem der gesetzestreuen Tot-Köfiangler
überhaupt nur zur Kenntniss genommen wird!

Taxidermist


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Der Seebarsch gibt unter seinem Avatarbild, sein Alter mit 47 Jahren an.
Seine Beiträge lassen vermuten, dass er wahrscheinlich bloß 17 ist und sich als 47- Jähriger ausgibt, um im Forum ernst genommen zu werden.
Seine übele Rechtschreibung spricht, wie der Unsinn, den er schreibt, für diese, meine These.:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sonst wird hier nämlich leider bald wieder dicht gemacht und dann wäre
> der Zweck dieser Aussagen von Seebarsch erfüllt!



das einzige was hier eventuell dichtgemacht wird, ist der Account von Usern die sich nicht an die Boardregeln halten (damit bist nicht Du gemeint). 
Ich bins leid, dass wenige Uneinsichtige ein ganzes Thema zum Absturz bringen. Dann lassen wir lieber die uneinsichtigen abstürzen.


----------



## lonesome (14. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Ist es nicht so, das verbeamtete Staatsdiener nach Vorlagen, Vorschlägen, Bedürfnissen, Meinungen und Zuträgen einen Handlungsbedarf ermitteln, diesen weiterleiten, worauf eine Verordnung/ Gesetzesvorschlag in Gremien erabreitet wird, dann zur Diskussion gestellt um dann mit Mehrheitsentscheid abgesegnet wird? 

Sollte dem so sein, wird es einen Hintergrund für ein geltenes Gesetz geben.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



seebarsch schrieb:


> bo ******* für meine rechtschreibfehler sind meine Lehrer Verantwortlich



Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich, bei der Rechtschreibung wie beider Montage des Köderfisches. Nur das allgemein beim Köfi mehr Geschiss gemacht wird...

Ich denke jeder der seine Sportfischerprüfung gemacht hat weiss das es verboten ist mit lebendem Köfi zu angeln.. 

Ich denke jeder der seine Führerscheinprüfung gemacht hat weiss das es verboten ist schneller zu fahren als auf den entsprechenden Schildern steht.

Danach setzt die Eigenverantwortung ein...


----------



## mike_w (16. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Im übrigen warte ich immer noch darauf,dass die von mir gemachte Rechnung
> über Leben und Tod,endlich von einem der gesetzestreuen Tot-Köfiangler
> überhaupt nur zur Kenntniss genommen wird!
> 
> Taxidermist



Ich angel, wo erlaubt, immer noch mit leb. Köderfisch. Deine Rechnung geht aber nicht auf. Für viele Uferangler muss der Köfi quicklebendig sein, also wird er regelmäßig ausgetauscht. Nach spätestens 2 Würfen vom Ufer aus, ist der leb. Köfi hin.

Leider gibt es beim Angeln mit leb. Köderfisch immer wieder unschöne Verhaltensweisen, wie leb. Köderfische vollständig mit der Ködernadel aufziehen (bei uns am Rhein leider gängige Praxis), Köderfischhälterungen mit Massensterben (Wasserqualität, zu hohe Fischdichte usw.).
Deine Rechnung geht nur bei dem von dir beschriebenen Verhalten aus, Nasenköderung und vorsichtiges zu Wasser lassen.


----------



## Boendall (17. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



mike_w schrieb:


> Ich angel, wo erlaubt, immer noch mit leb. Köderfisch. Deine Rechnung geht aber nicht auf. Für viele Uferangler muss der Köfi quicklebendig sein, also wird er regelmäßig ausgetauscht. Nach spätestens 2 Würfen vom Ufer aus, ist der leb. Köfi hin.
> 
> Leider gibt es beim Angeln mit leb. Köderfisch immer wieder unschöne Verhaltensweisen, wie leb. Köderfische vollständig mit der Ködernadel aufziehen (bei uns am Rhein leider gängige Praxis), Köderfischhälterungen mit Massensterben (Wasserqualität, zu hohe Fischdichte usw.).
> Deine Rechnung geht nur bei dem von dir beschriebenen Verhalten aus, Nasenköderung und vorsichtiges zu Wasser lassen.


 
Irgendwie widerspricht sich dein Post. Einerseits angeln mit lebend Köfi ist o.k. andererseits mit der Ködernadel nicht o.k.

Zum Lebenden Köfi:
Abgesehn von der Gesetzeslage, ob man den Köfi aufzieht, unter der Rückenflosse oder an der Schwanzwurzel hakt oder eben die "schonendere" Nasenköderung macht bleibt sich imho gleich. Der Fisch hat Stress (da sich wegen dem Schmerzempfinden nicht mal Experten einig sind, schreibe ich bewusst Stress und nicht Schmerz).

Zum Köfi allgemein (also tot falls es nicht anders erlaubt ist):
Wenn der Räuber hungrig ist, hätte ich Bedenken, dass er mir mit der Nasenköderung den Fisch vom haken putzt, darum habe ich auch noch nie so aufgeködert. Ich bevorzuge Rücken bzw. Schwanzwurzel, manchmal auch aufziehen (wenn große Weiten erforderlich sind). Ob der Fisch lebt oder nicht ist sekundär, wenn man die Art der Aufköderung vergleicht. Ich meine damit, dass ich auch beim Toten Köfi feststellen kann, wie der Fisch am besten hält.

Natürlich hast du Recht, was die Massenhalterung betrifft, allerdings würde ich nicht von einem vollen Köfi Kübel darauf schliessen, dass lebend geangelt wird. Angler die mit toten Köfi angeln fangen sich oft auch einen Köfi Vorrat der dann im Kübel aufbewahrt wird, weil man einfach nicht benutzte Fische wieder zurücksetzen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



> Angler die mit toten Köfi angeln fangen sich oft auch einen Köfi Vorrat der dann im Kübel aufbewahrt wird, weil man einfach nicht benutzte Fische wieder zurücksetzen kann.


Wo man darf.......... 
In Baden - Württemberg verboten...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

In M/V erlaubt.

Nicht verwendete Köfis gehen nach dem Angeln wieder zurück.

#6


----------



## Bream_Ol (17. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Was kann ich dafür, wenn ich nach dem Angeln so fertig bin, das ich über den Eimer stolpere und die Fisch im Wasser landen........


----------



## mike_w (25. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Boendall schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge Rücken bzw. Schwanzwurzel, manchmal auch aufziehen (wenn große Weiten erforderlich sind). Ob der Fisch lebt oder nicht ist sekundär, wenn man die Art der Aufköderung vergleicht.



Der Unterschied ist der, dass ein Köderfisch vorsichtig angehakt, nur zu Wasser gelassen, auch nach Stunden noch lebt und topfit ist. Selbst ein Releasen wäre anschließend noch bei etwas robusteren Arten noch möglich. Ein aufgezogener Fisch stirbt sehr bald. 
Daraus schließe ich, dass es für den Köderfisch sehr viel angenehmer sein muss, auf die erste Art angeködert zu werden. 
Vielleicht ist es für den Köderfisch dann noch nicht einmal besonders stressig und damit nur ein kleines Übel, was der aufgezogene Fisch sicher nicht so empfindet. Aber das ist nur eine persönliche Beurteilung.


----------



## Gummischuh (25. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Wenn Ihr Euch aussuchen könntet, wo man Euch 'nen Haken durchhaut bevor man Euch in ein Tigergehege steckt, ...wofür würdet Ihr Euch dann entscheiden ?
Lippe, Rücken oder doch Schwanzwurzel ?|bigeyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Euch aussuchen könntet, wo man Euch 'nen Haken durchhaut bevor man Euch in ein Tigergehege steckt, ...wofür würdet Ihr Euch dann entscheiden ?
> Lippe, Rücken oder doch Schwanzwurzel ?|bigeyes




Irgendwie ist das provokant. Es gibt aber Untersuchungen, die aufzeigen, das Menschen reichlich schmerzfrei sind.

http://www.schulelaupen.ch/Informatikprojekte/Photoshopaufgaben/piercings5.jpg

http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/...l=373426&index=7&direct=&_vl_backlink=&popup=

http://www.thejunction.de/wp-conten...dson-most-pierced-woman-6122-1235518343-3.jpg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Besonders ältere Exemplare!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NLMMdPFGuI


----------



## Gummischuh (25. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@StenHv
 ...... Stimmt, middem Dood im Nacken schreckt einen nix mehr

@Ullov
Hatte auch schon an die Inder (?) gedacht, die sich zig Fleischerhaken durchn Rücken ziehen und sich dann aufgehangenerweise durch die Gegend schieben lassen.

Aber was die Piercerei betrifft......naja.....es macht sich halt auch kein Schwanz mal Gedanken um die Folgen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyIXRx9LJXg


----------



## Koalabaer (25. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Euch aussuchen könntet, wo man Euch 'nen Haken durchhaut bevor man Euch in ein Tigergehege steckt, ...wofür würdet Ihr Euch dann entscheiden ?
> Lippe, Rücken oder doch Schwanzwurzel ?|bigeyes



Ich weiß nicht wo ich mir den Haken durchhauen lassen würde,um mich aus meiner gewohnten Umgebung zu zerren.

Uups,das war ja garnicht die Frage. #d

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pike Fighter (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

der einzige Grund warum ich in Frankreich angle, ist dass der tote Köderfisch dort noch lebt!!!

Letzendlich macht das Verbot Sinn, da der Fisch ein Wirbeltier ist und somit unter besonderem Schutz steht. Es ist vergleichbar mit einer lebendig aufgespiesten Kuh, nur dass die halt schreien kann und so den Schmerz ausdrückt.

Ich angle nur mit lebendigen Ködern, weils halt fängt!

Bedenkt man allerdings den kommerziellen Fischfang, wo Fische tonnenweise einfach ersticken müssen, bzw. erdrückt werden, ist ein Angeltag mit 15 Rotfedern geradezu vorbildlich.

Ich entschuldige mich bei meinen Köfis und hake nur die Nase an.
Hoffe es hilft was....#t


----------



## vermesser (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Pike Fighter schrieb:


> Letzendlich macht das Verbot Sinn, da der Fisch ein Wirbeltier ist und somit unter besonderem Schutz steht. Es ist vergleichbar mit einer lebendig aufgespiesten Kuh, nur dass die halt schreien kann und so den Schmerz ausdrückt.



Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die Entwicklungsstufe von Fischen und Säugetieren is ein ganzes Stück auseinander. Außerdem gibts auch intelligente Wirbellose wie Kraken...was ist dann mit denen?

Nee also den einzigen Sinn des Verbots seh ich in der Befriedigung der "Tierschützer und Naturliebhaber"...letztlich ist es in vielen Gegenden eh ein Papiertiger ohne nachhaltige Wirkung. 

Was solls...Spinnangeln ist eh weniger langweilig #6 !


----------



## vermesser (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wo genau waren denn die Grünen mit im Spiel?



Grüne bezieht sich auf "Naturschützer" im Allgemeinen, also Okös, Peta, rührselige, kinderlose, ältere Damen, welche die Vermenschlischung ihres Hundes als Tierschutz ansehen und ähnlich lebensferne Gesellen...das war kein Hinweis auf die Partei der Grünen, deshalb editier ich das auch gleich.

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Pike Fighter (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Schmerzempfinden hat nun ja auch nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun!
Da es lt. der allgemein gängigen Annahme einer Wirbelsäule bedarf um Schmerzen zu empfinden, ist es somit doch wieder verständlich die Fische unter Schutz zu stellen...
Letztendlich geht es um die Art und Funktionsweise des Nervensystems!
Nur weil ich doof wie Brot bin tuts mir schon weh wenn ich mir den Zeh anhau!:q


----------



## vermesser (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Aber das Nervensystem ist bei Fischen nunmal nicht allzu weit entwickelt...

Wenn man von Deiner Vorstellung mit der Kuh ausgeht, dürfte man nicht angeln...oder würdest Du Kühe mit Heuballen und Haken fangen??? Das ist bestimmt auch nicht angenehm.

Aber: Es ist auf jeden Fall tierschonender einen Fisch mit Haken und von mir aus lebigen Köfi zu fangen und das möglichst schonend zu tun, also Hühner in DIN A4 großen Käfigen zu halten, Kühe zum Schlachten durch ganz Europa zu fahren oder gar Schafe zu schächten...oder, um beim Fisch zu bleiben...tausende von Fischen im Netz ersticken zu lassen über Stunden.

Von daher kann ich das ganz gut mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, ich ess gern Fisch...


----------



## Pike Fighter (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aber das Nervensystem ist bei Fischen nunmal nicht allzu weit entwickelt...
> 
> Wenn man von Deiner Vorstellung mit der Kuh ausgeht, dürfte man nicht angeln...oder würdest Du Kühe mit Heuballen und Haken fangen??? Das ist bestimmt auch nicht angenehm.
> 
> ...


 
der Vergleich mit dem Heuballen ist super... ich kringel mich jetzt noch!!|muahah:

versteh mich net verkehrt, ich befürworte das Gesetz ja nicht! Wollte eigentlich auf diesen Schwachsinn hinweisen und dies mit dem kommerziellen Fischfang vergleichen!
Allerdings wollte ich auch die andere Seite beleuchten und auf die Möglichkeit dass der Fisch Schmerzen fühlt hinweisen. Und natürlich auch die Missstände die es dann im Tierschutzgesetz gibt hindeuten. Sollte der Fisch tatsächlich Schmerzen fühlen, ist der kommerzielle Fischfang staatlich subventionierte Massentierquälerei, welche weder mit dem TschG. noch mit sonst einem Gesetz in Einklang zu bringen ist.
Oder hat jemand schon mal einen Metzger gesehen der seine zu schlachtende Kuh ersäuft hat???

Dabei ist das fachgerechte Töten eines Fisches (und jeden anden Tieres mit Wirbelsäule)sogar gesetzlich geregelt!

Würde ein gscheiter Anwalt dagegen Klagen, wäre entweder der kommerzielle Fischfang oder das Verbot des lebenden Köfis passe`!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Pike Fighter schrieb:


> Würde ein gscheiter Anwalt dagegen Klagen, wäre entweder der kommerzielle Fischfang oder das Verbot des lebenden Köfis passe`!



Wenn es diese Chance gäbe hätte das längst ein gestörtes Hirn versucht...

Für den kommerziellen Fischfang gelten andere Regeln, alles andere ist auch einfach nicht realistisch.


----------



## Pike Fighter (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

natürlich wird da mit zweierlei Maß gemessen...
Alles was kommerziell getan wird, ist anders zu bewerten.
Im TschG geht es um vermeidbares Leid.

@Kaulbarschspezi

kognitiv verarbeitet bedeutet nix anderes als dass meine Erbse sagt: Aua!
dazu muss das Gehirn nicht wirklich leistungsfähig sein, zumindest weniger als es nötig ist ein Seitenlinienorgan vernünftig einzusetzen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Pike Fighter schrieb:


> natürlich wird da mit zweierlei Maß gemessen...
> Alles was kommerziell getan wird, ist anders zu bewerten.
> Im TschG geht es um vermeidbares Leid.



Und was wolltest Du uns dann damit sagen?



Pike Fighter schrieb:


> Würde ein gscheiter Anwalt dagegen Klagen, wäre entweder der  kommerzielle Fischfang oder das Verbot des lebenden Köfis  passe`!


----------



## Pike Fighter (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Das unser TschG ein rein deutsches Produkt ist.
geht ein Anwalt auf EU Ebene dagegen vor ist entweder der kommerzielle Fischfang mit der gängigen Praxis Geschichte, oder eben das Angeln mit lebenden Köfi.
Da es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass jetzt auf jedem Kutter der einzelne Fisch nach dem Fang zeitnah gekehlt wird, ist die Aufhebung des Verbotes eher wahrscheinlich, zumal EU-weit das Angeln mit lebenden Köfi erlaubt ist.


----------



## vermesser (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@ Kaulbarschspezi: Besser als in Deinem Link kann man es nicht erklären.

Würden Fische tatsächlich Schmerzen empfinden, würden sich ein kleiner Aal, der von der Angel gelöst wird, indem man die Schnur durchscheidet, weil der Haken tief sitzt, nicht unmittelbar wieder an die nächste Angel hängen (ja, es war der gleiche Aal, den Haken kenn ich), würde ein Hecht nicht unmittelbar, nachdem es sich losgeschüttelt hat, wieder beißen...bei aller Vorsicht, aber das ist unmöglich, wenn man das nur halbwegs nach menschlischen Maßstäben bewertet...mir vergeht der Appetit, wenn ich Zahn- oder Halschmerzen hab...


----------



## Pike Fighter (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

meiner Meinung nach kann man aus diesen Vergleich sehr gut argumentieren....


----------



## Zusser (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Pike Fighter schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach kann man aus diesen Vergleich sehr gut argumentieren....



Definitiv!
Nur - Argumente interessieren in diesem Zusammenhang leider keine Sau.

Wenn ich glaube, dass der Karpfen mein Freund ist, der sich nach dem Landen behaglich auf einer weichen Abhakmatte ausruhen will bevor wir gemeinam auf dem Erinnerungsphoto possieren - dann muss ich mir einfach ein eigenes 'Fischbild' zurechtzimmern. 
Fakten oder rationale Überlegungen könntes dieses Bild massiv gefährden.

Außerhalb von Anglerkreisen geht es dann wohl eher ums Prinzip. 
Mancher 'Tierschützer' empfindet wohl jede Einschränkung der Angelns als gute Sache, egal worum es dabei geht.

Grüße aus Zus


----------



## Taxidermist (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Das gefällt mir:


Wenn ich glaube, dass der Karpfen  mein Freund ist, der sich nach dem Landen behaglich auf einer weichen  Abhakmatte ausruhen will bevor wir gemeinam auf dem Erinnerungsphoto  possieren - dann muss ich mir einfach ein eigenes 'Fischbild'  zurechtzimmern. 
Fakten oder rationale Überlegungen könntes dieses Bild massiv gefährden.

Vergessen darf man auch nicht,bei der Sicht der zumeist jüngeren Angler,spielt auch deren Erziehung eine große Rolle.
Normalerweise ist dieser Menschenschlag in Bezug auf die vermenschlichung der Tierwelt,schon in den Schulen durch grün angehauchte Pauker indoktriniert worden.
Ihre Mamis haben Wale und Robbenbabys lieb und essen Puterfleisch weil es so "gesund" ist, dass alles prägt ungemein.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gummischuh (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Meinen Eltern (Bj 27 und 29) waren eher geprägt von grausamen Kriegserlebnissen, und Grün gewählt haben die wohl auch nie.
Trotzdem würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, einen Fisch stundenlang am Haken zappeln zu lassen. ...Mach ich doch beim Fang auch nicht.

Übrigens nicht erst seit dem *Verbot* .
Das kam eher durch 'nen Kumpel, der uns gelegentlich zum Angeln begleitete und keine Gelegenheit ausließ, uns als pervers zu bezeichnen , wenn wir mit lebenden Fischchen angelten. .....Ein paarmal drüber nachgedacht und für stimmig befunden.

Ich frage mich auch immer, wie man sich einbilden kann, man wüsste, was Fische fühlen und wie sie erleben.
Das funktioniert ja nicht einmal unter (Mit)Menschen.

Was woanders erlaubt ist, sollte auch kein Maßstab sein.
Woanders dürfen auch kleine Mädchen beschnitten, Splitterbomben geworfen und Minen gelegt (und daran verdient), sowie Unschuldige Jahrelang gefoltert oder getötet werden.

Für mich hat angeln, nebenbei bemerkt, auch etwas mit der Kunst des Überlistens zu tun.
Einen Hecht mit dem lebenden Fisch zu beangeln hat aber mit Kunst, Raffinesse etc. pp. nu gar nix mehr zu tun. ....Find ich unsportlich, auch wenn ich das Wort "Sport" nur sehr ungern mit dem Angeln an sich verbinde. Bestenfalls was die Werferei oder Kletterei betrifft.

.......Es ist ja für viele ein Problem, an heißen Tagen den Fang frisch zu halten.
Wenn man den Fischen sowas wie Leid abspricht, was spräche dann dagegen, einem gefangenen Zander, Hecht etc. 'nen Haken durchs Maul zu stechen, und ihn an einer mehr oder weniger langen Schnur die man am Ufer befestigt, bis zur Heimfahrt wieder ins Wasser zu setzen ? ......Auf die Idee käme niemand ernsthaft, aber es wäre ja nix Anderes.

Was für den Fang gilt, nämlich die Zeit ihn zu stressen so kurz als möglich zu halten, das sollte doch auch für Fische gelten, die als Köder benutzt werden, ....oder ?


----------



## Pikebite (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Wenn man den Fischen sowas wie Leid abspricht, was spräche dann dagegen, einem gefangenen Zander, Hecht etc. 'nen Haken durchs Maul zu stechen, und ihn an einer mehr oder weniger langen Schnur die man am Ufer befestigt, bis zur Heimfahrt wieder ins Wasser zu setzen ? ......Auf die Idee käme niemand ernsthaft, aber es wäre ja nix Anderes.



Wird beim Waller so ähnlich praktiziert und nennt sich "anleinen".


----------



## wilhelm (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Pike Fighter schrieb:


> Das unser TschG ein rein deutsches Produkt ist.
> geht ein Anwalt auf EU Ebene dagegen vor ist entweder der kommerzielle Fischfang mit der gängigen Praxis Geschichte, oder eben das Angeln mit lebenden Köfi.
> Da es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass jetzt auf jedem Kutter der einzelne Fisch nach dem Fang zeitnah gekehlt wird, ist die Aufhebung des Verbotes eher wahrscheinlich, zumal EU-weit das Angeln mit lebenden Köfi erlaubt ist.


 

Hallo Pike,
dem ist nicht so.#d Auch bei unseren Nachbarn ( Niederlande ) ist es streng verboten mit lebenden Köderfischen zu Angeln.
Es zieht empfindliche Strafen nach sich wenn der Köderfisch nicht vor dem anködern sachgerecht getötet wird. (Mindestens Herzstich oder kehlen)

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## Pike Fighter (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Auch bei unseren Nachbarn ( Niederlande ) ist es streng verboten mit lebenden Köderfischen zu Angeln.


 
Na darüber sehn wir weg... ich revidiere: fast in der gesamten EU.:q


----------



## Gummischuh (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Hi Pikebite



> Wird beim Waller so ähnlich praktiziert und nennt sich "anleinen".



Jo, ich weiß.
Ich finds erbärmlich dämlich, nur um eines Fotos Willen, mit den Fischen so'n Kasperletheater zu veranstalten.

Keine Ahnung was so'n Scheiß soll......


----------



## Zusser (27. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo Pike,
> dem ist nicht so.#d Auch bei unseren Nachbarn ( Niederlande ) ist es streng verboten mit lebenden Köderfischen zu Angeln.


Dafür ist bei denen aber C&R üblich.



Gummischuh schrieb:


> [Waller anbinden]
> Ich finds erbärmlich dämlich, nur um eines Fotos Willen, mit den Fischen so'n Kasperletheater zu veranstalten.


Seh ich auch so.
Aber: Wenn ich den Waller essen wollte (und das würde ich!) - alleine würde ich das aber kaum schaffen - fände ich es schon gerechtfertigt, ihn anzubinden, bis ich geklärt hätte mit wem ich teile.


----------



## Pikebite (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Zusser schrieb:


> Dafür ist bei denen aber C&R üblich.
> 
> 
> Seh ich auch so.
> Aber: Wenn ich den Waller essen wollte (und das würde ich!) - alleine würde ich das aber kaum schaffen - fände ich es schon gerechtfertigt, ihn anzubinden, bis ich geklärt hätte mit wem ich teile.



Da sieht man wieder, dass es in der Anglerschaft grundunterschiedliche Auffassungen zur Behandlung von gefangenen Fischen bzw. Verwendung von lebenden oder toten Köderfischen gibt.

Ich zum Beispiel würde niemals einen Waller oder einen anderen Fisch anbinden, würde aber trotzdem sofort wieder mit lebenden Köderfischen angeln, wenn es denn wieder erlaubt wäre. Unlogisch? Auf jeden Fall. So isser aber, der Pikebite.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel würde niemals einen Waller oder einen anderen Fisch anbinden, würde aber trotzdem sofort wieder mit lebenden Köderfischen angeln, wenn es denn wieder erlaubt wäre. Unlogisch? Auf jeden Fall. So isser aber, der Pikebite.



Nicht nur Du! :m


----------



## Damyl (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder, dass es in der Anglerschaft grundunterschiedliche Auffassungen zur Behandlung von gefangenen Fischen bzw. Verwendung von lebenden oder toten Köderfischen gibt.
> 
> Ich zum Beispiel würde niemals einen Waller oder einen anderen Fisch anbinden, würde aber trotzdem sofort wieder mit lebenden Köderfischen angeln, wenn es denn wieder erlaubt wäre. Unlogisch? Auf jeden Fall. So isser aber, der Pikebite.



Schön war die Zeit #6


----------



## Breamhunter (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo Pike,
> dem ist nicht so.#d Auch bei unseren Nachbarn ( Niederlande ) ist es streng verboten mit lebenden Köderfischen zu Angeln.



In Schweden und Irland auch verboten


----------



## vlsk (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

In vielen Ländern ist es verboten. Aber wie immer haben Amateurangler recht und wissen alles besser als Leute, die das beruflich machen und zu diesem Entschluss gekommen sind... Oh mann!


----------



## Zusser (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



vlsk schrieb:


> In vielen Ländern ist es verboten. Aber wie immer haben Amateurangler recht und wissen alles besser als Leute, die das beruflich machen und zu diesem Entschluss gekommen sind... Oh mann!



Auch wenn ich nur ein blutiger Amateur bin, der einem Profi wie dir nicht das Wasser reichen kann - was willst du eigentlich sagen??


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Jo, der lebende Köfi ist in einigen Ländern verboten. Aber nur in Deutschland ob des Tierschutzgesetzes. Ansonsten wegen seiner Fängigkeit und/oder vor allem weil damit die Gefahr des verangelns besteht, weil in vielen dieser Länder striktes zurücksetzen vorgeschrieben ist. 
Ich denke schon das Deutschland als einziges Land die Natur als Streichelzoo ansieht, solange damit nicht kräftig Geld verdient wird. |rolleyes


----------



## wilhelm (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jo, der lebende Köfi ist in einigen Ländern verboten. Aber nur in Deutschland ob des Tierschutzgesetzes. Ansonsten wegen seiner Fängigkeit und/oder vor allem weil damit die Gefahr des verangelns besteht, weil in vielen dieser Länder striktes zurücksetzen vorgeschrieben ist.
> Ich denke schon das Deutschland als einziges Land die Natur als Streichelzoo ansieht, solange damit nicht kräftig Geld verdient wird. |rolleyes


 


Nicht ganz richtig siehe :   
http://elib.tiho-hannover.de/dissertations/93claessens-i.pdf
Und auch die Niederländische Vorschrift deren grundlage das Niederländische Tierschutzgesetz ist.
Siehe
artikel 2c
*1.*

Het is verboden vis te bedwelmen, te verwonden of te doden met bij ministeriële regeling aan te wijzen middelen. 
*2.*

Bij algemene maatregel van bestuur kunnen regelen worden gesteld in het belang van het welzijn van de dieren die als aas bij het vissen worden gebruikt. Deze regelen kunnen een verbod van het gebruik van dieren als aas bevatten. 
*3.*

Onze Minister kan ontheffing verlenen van het in het eerste lid dan wel een krachtens het tweede lid gestelde verbod. Deze ontheffing kan onder beperkingen worden verleend. Hij kan aan zodanige ontheffing voorschriften verbinden. 

Wollte nicht klugschei......#c aber sollte mal gesagt werden, bevor falsche behauptungen aufgestellt werden.

Gruß Wilhelm:m


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Mal ganz erhrlich, wenn ich Zander fischen gehe mit Naturköder dann immer mit toten Köfi wenn ich allerdings großen Hechten mit Naturköder nachstellen will sieht das etwas anders aus und dazu steh ich auch!#h


----------



## Gummischuh (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Was is das denn für 'ne Logik ?
Als wenn seit dem Verbot keine Hechte mehr gefangen werden würden....


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig siehe :
> http://elib.tiho-hannover.de/dissertations/93claessens-i.pdf
> Und auch die Niederländische Vorschrift deren grundlage das Niederländische Tierschutzgesetz ist.
> Siehe
> ...




Will auch nicht klug*******n, aber ich lese da nix vom verbot des lebenden Köfi´s.

Kann nämlich die Weltsprache Niederländisch nicht. |rolleyes


----------



## wilhelm (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Ralle24,

Meine Antwort bezog sich auch eher auf deine Aussage mit dem Deutschen Tierschutzgesetz.:m
Die Niederländer haben auf Grund des Niederländischen Tierschutzgesetzes und des oben angeführten Gesetzes das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch verboten.
Bei Kontrollen durch die Niederländische Fischereiaufsicht und / oder Polizei wird so gut wie immer verlangt die Angelschnüre ein zu holen und die Köder werden überprüft, es wird dann sehr,sehr teuer wenn der Fisch *" falsch angebissen"* hat.
Und Niederländisch ist tatsächlich eine Weltsprache |rolleyes|rolleyes

Aber genug der Grundsatzdebate, die Frage war ja eine andere.
Hier eine genaue Auskunft zu geben halte ich für nicht seriös.

Gruß und Petri Heil

Wilhelm#h

Ps.:Abs.2 der angeführten Vorschrift ist die Rechtgrundlage


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Ja wat steht denn da nun?|kopfkrat

Kannste mal übersetzen?|wavey::m


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Das hat der Übersetzer ausgespuckt#d
müst ihr euch halt zurechtbasteln..



Es ist verboten, Fisch stunning, verletzen sich selbst oder zu töten mit  von der Ministerkonferenz System zur Bezeichnung Ressourcen. 2.  Im allgemeinen administrativen in der Lage, sich in der Interesse des  Wohls der Tiere als Köder verwendet werden kann verwendet werden. Diese  Vorschriften können ein Verbot der Verwendung von Tieren als Köder. 3.  Unsere Minister kann Befreiung erteilen die in den ersten Mitglied oder  von einem zweiten Mitgliedstaat vorgeschriebenen unter das Verbot.


----------



## wilhelm (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Hallo Professor,
Schon,ist mir aber zu viel Arbeit.
Aber Sinngemäß, das der Landwirtschaftsminister die Regeln festschreiben darf.
Und in den Niederlanden ist der gebrauch des lebenden K.fisches verboten und die Strafe wird an Ort und Stelle fällig auch wenn der Fisch "falsch angebissen" hat.
Gruß Wilhelm

Bei Interesse lies dich mal im Angeln in den Niederlandenthread ein.

Gruß Wilhelm:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Das hat der Übersetzer ausgespuckt#d
> müst ihr euch halt zurechtbasteln..
> 
> 
> ...



Fünü ??


----------



## wilhelm (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Da hab ich wohl was angerichtet|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes




Wilhelm


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fünü ??



Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@Wilhelm


Danke, so wichtig ist das nun auch nicht. Ich will ja da nicht angeln.:m

Alle holländischen Bräuche muss man auch nicht kennen. 
Reicht ja wenn man sich Schuhe schnitzen kann und weiss wie man Tomaten mit Wasser füllt.#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


 
*Fü*r *nü*scht und wieder nüscht.

Oder anders ausgedrückt. Man ist so schlau wie vorher.


----------



## wilhelm (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Ja Prof. das ist wohl war! Offtopic aus.

Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:

Bezug #235


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?



Ging nicht gegen Dich. Danke für den Versuch es verständlich zu machen.


----------



## u-see fischer (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Also ich lese hier immer in den Niederlande ist der gebrauch des toten Köderfisch verboten.

Muß der Köderfisch nun leben? |rolleyes


----------



## wilhelm (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

OH. Schei........e|rotwerden hast recht nein, der lebende ist verboten.
Ist aber auch aufregend hier.

DANKE für deinen Tipp.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Pikebite (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wahre Worte, die ich sofort unterschreibe. Ich gehöre zu der Generation, die noch mit dem Zappler fischen durfte



Und das hat SPASS gemacht! :l


----------



## Hechters (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Hallo zusammen,

wollt schon sagen: Habe nämlich im November 2008 mit *TOTEN KöFi* auf Grund geangelt.
Wurden von der holländischen WSP kontr. und alles war I.O.

In den Niederlanden ist vieles ANDERS, aber das angeln mit toten Köderfisch ist erlaubt.:m

_VG Hechters_


----------



## wilhelm (28. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Hallo Hechters hab`s geändert. |rotwerden

Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:


----------



## Pike Fighter (29. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



			
				Professor Tinca;3055686 
Alle holländischen Bräuche muss man auch nicht kennen. 
Reicht ja wenn man sich Schuhe schnitzen kann und weiss wie man Tomaten mit Wasser füllt.#6[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schmeiß mich weg.....|muahah:
> 
> Ich glaub der Thread muss geschlossen werden.. #h


----------



## Boendall (30. August 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Fü*r *nü*scht und wieder nüscht.
> 
> Oder anders ausgedrückt. Man ist so schlau wie vorher.


 
Ah ich dachte erst an Mario Barth Frau Deutsch deutsch Frau: "fünününnünü"


----------



## seebarsch (3. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum verhalten sich sogar sehr schwer verletzte Fische vollkommen normal ohne die geringsten Anzeichen von Schmerz oder gar Leid????


Das kanst Du ja bestimmt  genaustens beschreiben!
ups jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt wieder ne verwarnung aber so wars ja schon immer die Warheit sagen Ja Ja Ja.
schuldigung für die Rechtschreibfehler!


----------



## Zusser (3. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Das kanst Du ja bestimmt  genaustens beschreiben!
> ups jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt wieder ne verwarnung aber so wars ja schon immer die Warheit sagen Ja Ja Ja.
> schuldigung für die Rechtschreibfehler!



Wenn du dir deiner Rechtschreibfehler bewusst bist, und deinen Beitrag auch schon bearbeitet hast, wieso korrigierst du deinen Text dann nicht gleich entsprechend???
Das täte der Lesbarkeit ganz gut. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was du sagen willst.

Ich kann dir aber immerhin ein Beispiel bringen, wie zäh Fische sind:
Ein Freund von mir hat einen Teich mit Forellen. Dort ist regelmäßig der Graureiher zu Besuch. 
Da die Forellen inzwischen recht groß sind, führen die Bemühungen des Vogels zu durch Schnabelhieben verletzten Fischen. Fressen kann der Reiher die Forellen wegen der Größe nicht mehr.
Selbst ein durchbohrter Fisch frisst als wenn gar nichts wäre, Forellen denen ganze Fleischfetzen fehlen, stürzen sich aufs Futter.

Sonderlich Schmerzempfindlich können die Viecher also nicht sein, oder? Sterben tun sie aber leider trotzdem über kurz oder lang an den Verletzungen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



seebarsch schrieb:


> ups jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt wieder ne verwarnung (messerscharf erkannt)  aber so wars ja schon immer die Warheit sagen Ja Ja Ja.
> schuldigung für die Rechtschreibfehler!



Aber nicht für´s " Wahrheit sagen " , sondern wegen Provokation.


----------



## Gummischuh (4. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

@Zusser

Was glaubst Du, wie viele totkranke oder schmerzgeplagte Menschen Dir am Tag begegnen, denen Du es gar nicht ansiehst.
Die gehen sogar einkaufen oder ins Restaurant.
Auch in Krankenhäusern soll es gelegentlich vorkommen, dass durchbohrte Leute essen.

Dein Beispiel belegt allerdings, dass es einen unbedingten Lebenswillen gibt.

Ob man das Ding nun Schmerz, Leid oder Stress nennt, das spielt bei der Diskussion doch gar keine Rolle.

Ihr könnt ja beim nächsten Hecht mal einen Versuch starten.
Berührt ihn mit dem Finger, und guckt was passiert. ...Wahrscheinlich nix.
Danach stecht ihn mit 'ner Nadel (sollte ja kein Problem sein; macht ihr mit dem Köderfisch ja auch).
Was glaubt ihr was dann passiert ? ...Und, ...warum ?


----------



## Koalabaer (4. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Danach stecht ihn mit 'ner Nadel (sollte ja kein Problem sein; macht ihr mit dem Köderfisch ja auch).



man könnte einem Menschen oder Säugetier auch einen Fleischerhaken durchs Maul treiben(machen wir ja beim angeln auch)und sehen was passiert.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

In erster Linie gibt es einen Schreck.

Bei höheren Lebensformen, die Schmerz empfinden können, kommt dann selbiger.
Sie versuchen unentwegt den störenden Gegenstand loszuwerden.

Bei Fischen ist nach dem Schreck Schluss. . . . #h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Kommen also nochmal mit'm Schrecken davon, sachste?


----------



## Gummischuh (4. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Schreck = Angst ...?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Schreck = Angst ...?




Nö.

Schreck = kurze Reaktion auf unerwartetes Ereignis :m (nicht zwangsläufig Schmerz)


----------



## Brummel (4. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Ich kriege auch ab und zu einen "Schreck" wenn ich den Thread hier verfolge.
Manch einer sollte mal die "Rute" wechseln, aber schon schön zu sehen dass es auch ohne virtuelle Klopperei geht über solche Sachen zu reden, selbst im AB:m


----------



## Gummischuh (4. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Moin Tinca

Ich schrieb nicht "Schmerz", sondern "Angst".

Ob ein Fisch Schmerzen, Ängste oder Stress empfindet, das vermag ich natürlich nicht zu sagen. Sind schließlich auch nur menschliche Ausdrücke.
Wollte damit auch nur verdeutlichen, dass ein Fisch durchaus zu "werten" scheint.

Ein anderes Beispiel wäre das Sonnen, wonach einem Fisch sowas wie'n Wohlgefühl nicht fremd sein kann.
Und wer sich wohlfühlen kann, der kennt auch das Gegenteil.

Ein Köderfisch kämpft um sein Leben. Ebenso, wie der gehakte Räuber.
Wer einen Sinn darin sieht, den Drill möglichst kurz zu halten, um den Fisch zu "schonen", der kann eigentlich unmöglich den lebenden Köderfisch propagieren.



> Bei Fischen ist nach dem Schreck Schluss


....Und beim lebenden Köderfisch ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Moin Tinca
> 
> Ich schrieb nicht "Schmerz", sondern "Angst".
> 
> ...





1. Glaube ich nicht. Die Körpertemperatur durch die Sonne zu erhöhen, ist im Tierreich an der Tagesordnung.

 Das sich Tiere dabei "wohlfühlen"(wie Menschen bei sonnen) ist Spekulation. 

2. Da ist dann wohl auch Schluss. In jeder Hinsicht. Das kann dem Köfi auch so jeden Tag passieren(ohne dass der Angler etwas davon hat).
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gummischuh (4. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



> 1. Glaube ich nicht. Die Körpertemperatur durch die Sonne zu erhöhen, ist im Tierreich an der Tagesordnung


Oder eben das Gegenteil. Fragt sich halt nur: Warum ? ...Und warum nicht alle gleich ?
Schließlich bedarf es für jedes Tun eine Art von Antrieb, und irgendwas in Richtung Grund für eine Entscheidung für das Eine oder das Andere.

Ich finde in der ganzen Diskussion nicht einen einzigen Anlass, Fische in Zukunft wie seelenlose Automaten zu betrachten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Nein, das wäre auch falsch.|rolleyes

Respekt sollte man jeder Kreatur entgegen bringen(auch das macht uns zu Menschen). Aber eben nicht mehr als nötig.

Vermenschlichen und damit falsche Masstäbe anlegen ist verkehrt.|wavey:


----------



## Zusser (4. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Ein anderes Beispiel wäre das Sonnen, wonach einem Fisch sowas wie'n Wohlgefühl nicht fremd sein kann.


Dann spürt auch die Sonnenblume Schmerz!
Diese Blume richtet ihre Blüte nämlich nach der Sonne aus (Heliotropismus), empfindet nach deiner Argumentation also Wohlbehagen wenn sie direkt von der Sonne beleuchtet wird.

Wie hast du geschrieben? "Und wer sich wohlfühlen kann, der kennt auch das Gegenteil."
Arme Sonnenblumen, die werden bei uns ohne vorherige Betäubung mit großen Maschinen abgeschnitten...


----------



## Gummischuh (5. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Moinmoin

Wenn sich Fische der Sonne zuwenden, dann ist das doch nicht das Gleiche, als wenn es eine Blume tut, denn bei der ist es Programm (wie die Atmung).
Sonnenblumen tun alle das Gleiche. Fische nicht. ...Warum ?
Ein Fisch entscheidet. ...Warum ?

Warum sind Fische nicht ebenso berechenbar wie Sonnenblumen ?

@Tinca
Respekt ......wovor hat man Respekt ? Wenn ich Dich (oder wen auch immer) respektiere, dann respektiere ich, dass Du über eine gewisse Gefühlswelt verfügst. Das es Dinge gibt, die Dir nicht gefallen oder Dir wehtun.

Von Respekt vor der Kreatur (oder der "Schöpfung") an sich kann ja kaum die Rede sein, denn ich nehme mal an, dass Du das Wort _Respekt_ nicht im Zusammenhang mit Grashalmen benutzen würdest.

Es kann ja nur der Respekt vor der Empfindungsfähigkeit sein, oder ?

#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Nein.#d

Respekt vor der Kreatur und nichts weiter.

Nehmen wir mal deinen Grashalm stellvertretend für die Pflanzen. Wenn ich mich durch die Natur bewege, versuche ich nicht mehr Pflanzen umzutreten, abzuknicken oder sonst irgendwie zu beschädigen als nötig.

#h


----------



## Gummischuh (5. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

So kommwa nich weiter|kopfkrat, ...sonst sind wir gleich beim Respekt vor Holzbrettern.

Warum soll man einen Fisch zügig drillen und schonend landen, wenn man vorher den Köderfisch stundenlang hat am Haken zappeln lassen ?

Was unterscheidet den Zander vom Rotauge, was den Respekt vor der Kreatur betrifft ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Genaugenommen nicht viel . . 

Wäre der Zander potentiell das Opfer, wäre er der gewählte Köder . . .|supergri


Respekt, natürlich den Umständen entsprechend.


Also wenn es nötig ist von A nach B einen grossen Urwald zu durchqueren, kommt die Machete zum Einsatz.
Kann man in der selben Zeit drumrum laufen, gehe ich rum ohne die Pflanzen zu beschädigen.:m

Man darf bei der ganzen Diskussion nicht vergessen, dass der Mensch aufgrund seiner Lernfähigkeit am Ende der Nahrungskette steht.

So hat er gelernt durch den Einsatz(und das opfern) eines Tieres, ein anderes zu fangen.

Das ist nicht grausam, sondern ein, an gewisse Umstände angepasstes Verhalten.:m

Die Moral der Menschen ändert sich in dem selben Maß, wie sich die Menschheit von der Natur wegentwickelt.
Es ist verboten, die Natur zu nutzen, obwohl das, das grundsätzlichste Recht eines jeden Lebewesens ist . . .

Heutzutage ist der lebende Köfi nur selten erforderlich. Trotzdem ist es nicht verwerflicher ihn zu benutzen als den toten.
Dem Fisch ist egal wie er stirbt. Er kennt nicht Schmerz und Angst(Stress). 
Wäre es nämlich so, wären die Fische am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette ausgestorben vor Angst (vor den immer hungrigen Raubfischen).

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Forellenjaeger (5. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

*Richtig!!!*


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Und dennoch, auch wenn keine Konsequenz erfolgt, ist es nicht unbedingt von Nachteil, hin und wieder über das Verbindende von Zander, Rotauge, Grashälmchen, Holzbrettern....und dem Menschen nachzudenken. 
Es muss ja nicht gleich dazu führen, nur noch mit Mundschutz rumzulaufen (bzw. gar nicht mehr zu laufen), weil man die armen Einzeller ja zu Tode schnaufen oder zertramplen könnte.
Dennoch, ein Stückchen Wahrheit liegt auch dieser Logik zugrunde.


----------



## Pikebite (6. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Wer den lebenden Köderfisch als Tierquälerei ablehnt, stellt im Grunde genommen das Angeln an sich in Frage.

Ein lebender Köderfisch verbringt mitunter weniger Zeit am Haken, als ein Kapitaler im Drill. Wer von beiden ist besser oder schlechter dran?

Wie sieht es mit einem Fisch aus, der im Drill abreißt und den Haken mit nimmt? Klar, war keine Absicht, eigentlich sollte der ja zügig gelandet und sinnvoll verwertet werden. Spielt aber keine Rolle, denn jetzt ist er weg und hat den Haken oder vielleicht sogar einen großen Wobbler im Maul. Um so etwas zu 100% zu verhindern, kann man nur eines tun, nämlich das Angeln aufgeben.

Mir scheint es, als hätten die Gegner des lebenden Köderfisches permanent ein schlechtes Gewissen beim Angeln, das ihnen ja eigentlich so viel Freude macht. Und das meine ich gänzlich ohne Ironie.


----------



## Boendall (6. September 2010)

*AW: KöFi tot/lebendig*

Wo der Lebende erlaubt ist, verwende ich ihn auch schon mal. Mir persönlich macht es nichts aus, wenn jemand auch bei uns lebend fischt, ich lass es eben.
Ich nehme mal an, dass jeder Angler soweit selbst entscheiden kann, ob er sich über Gesetze hinwegsetzt oder nicht, drum sehe ich auch keinen Grund sowas zur Anzeige zu bringen.

Das Einzige was mich stört sind die "Mit lebenden Köfi erwischt, was passiert jetzt"(wobei diese art Thread vom Titel her noch geht, auch wenn meist gleich das Schloß kommt) bzw. "Ich hab doch gar nicht mit lebenden Köfi geangelt, der Aufseher will mir was andichten" Threads.

Leute, mit lebendem Köfi angeln ist (zumindest in Ö/D) verboten (ob sinnvoll oder nicht, sei dahingestellt). Wenn ihr euch darüber hinwegsetzt und erwischt werdet, nehmt die Strafe wie ein Erwachsener hin.


----------

